# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  रियल तांत्रिक ,तांत्रिक साहित्य ,तांत्रिक साधनाये ओर केंद्र ---बिलकुल रियल

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो क्या आज भी रियल तांत्रिक है?--ओर वे साधनाये भारत मैं कोन से स्थानो पे करते है । 
इस सूत्र के दुवारा तांत्रिको की दुनिया की रियल तस्वीरे पेश की जायेगी ।

----------


## adityaa

आपके नये सुत्र के लिए बधाई

----------


## Bhai G

सबसे अलग विषय का चुनाव करके सूत्र बनाने में माहिर हो आप 

उम्मीद है हमेशा की तरह इस सूत्र से भी काफी जानकारियां मिलेगी

----------


## Dark Rider

इन्तजार में ,  रोचक विषय है

----------


## Neelima

इन्तजार रहेगा । आशा है शोधपरक जानकारी मिलेगी ।

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद मित्रो---पोस्ट करने मैं देर हो रही इसके लिये क्षमा चाहता हूँ ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सबसे पहले तो मन मैं ये विचार आता है की क्या सचमुच तांत्रिक होते है ??*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इसके लिए ई 6000 का भारत देखे तो यहा धर्म के रूप मैं एक मत का उदय हुआ आम जनता के लिये --इस मत का नाम है--तांत्रिक मत  ---

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये मत भारत के बंगाल से शुरू होके बर्मा  तिब्बत चीन तक फेल गया ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इस मत मैं भी कई ग्रुप बन गये --विचार अलग हो गये समाजसुधारको ने भी जम के विरोध किया जिसके फलसवरूप ये धर्म रूपी मत आज लगभग समाप्त हो गया  हैं ।*

----------


## Krishna

बहुत सही भाई जी | 

बधाई |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तांत्रिक मत को मानने वालो ने विशाल  तंत्र विश्वविधालय  भारत मैं मध्य प्रदेश के मुरेना क्षेत्र मैं बनाया जहां तांत्रिक वेधानिक तरीको से बनाये जाते थे। आज की तारीख मैं ये तंत्र विश्वविधालय अवशेष के रूप मैं देखा जा सकता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यह विशाल  तंत्र विश्वविधालय 100 फिट ऊंची पहाड़ी पर स्थित है ओर इसे  चौसठ योगनि मंदिर के नाम से भी  जाना जाता है  इसमे वरांडा आकार के 64 कमरे 170 मीटर की त्रिज्या मे  गोलाकार बने है ओर बीच मे भगवान शिव विराजमान है 						।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

बिलकुल हमारे संसद की तरह गोल उसी की तरह का रूप लिए ये विश्व विधालय हजारो सालो से अवस्थित है । स्थानीय लोग दबी जुबान मैं कहते है की भारत की संसद इसके बाद  बनी है, अत: भारतीय संसद का स्वरूप इसी से कॉपी किया गया है । 
मेरे कुछ मित्र कुछ समय पहले वहा जा के आये थे , उन्होने कुछ आश्चर्यजंक बाते बताई इस तंत्र विश्वविधालय की , जिसमे एक ये  थी, की आप यहाँ सीधे नहीं चल सकते , लगेगा की अब आपका सर किसी चीज से  टकराया , अब टकराया जबकि 8-9 फिट के इंसान भी आसानी से चल सकते है, अगर आप  इसमे घूमने जाएँगे तो हमेशा ही सर आपको झुका के अर्थात नमन कर ही चलना होगा  ,सर उठा के आप नहीं चल सकते । 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10581

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्वागत है===सभी मित्रो का---अधिक से अधिक रियल जानकारी की कोशिश जारी है--

----------


## Sharmeela Tagore

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है भाई लेकिन थोड़ा देर से चल रहा है अब उम्मीद है तेज चलेगा

----------


## Tutu

जानकारी तो रोचक है मित्र किन्तु सूत्र की गति बहुत ही धीमी है।

----------


## puzcraker

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ....
कामख्या देवी (आसाम) के बारे मैं कोई जानकारी होतो विस्तार से बताएं !कहा  जाता है वहां ऐसे ऐसे तांत्रिक है तो किसी को भी पशु पक्षी बना कर अपने पास  बंधक बना लेते है !

----------


## sushilnkt

कामख्या के मंदिर के रहस्य को में भी जाना चाहता हु ......
वाह के सिंदूर में जाले पाए जाते हे ... जो मंदिर में चड़ा हुआ हे .. 
उस मंदिर की बहुत सी ऐसी महिमाये हे जो अधिक कोई नहीं जान पाया हे ..

----------


## hindi9

मध्य प्रदेश प्राचीन काल (समय) से ही तंत्र का मुख्य स्थान रहा है. मध्य प्रदेश का एरिया बहुत बड़ा है और ये भारत वर्ष के बिलकुल मध्य में स्थित है. यहाँ जंगल बहुत हैं. सुनसान और वीरान क्षेत्र बड़ी संख्या में हैं. इसलिए ये तंत्र साधना, तंत्र प्रयोग आदि के लिए उपयुक्त स्थान है. तंत्र विषय अपने आप में बहुत गहराई लिए हुए है. वो बात अलग है कि आज कल तंत्र के नाम पर ***िया किस्म के लोगों  की भरमार अधिक है. तंत्र तो आदि काल (समय) से ऋषियों का ज्ञान रहा है. समस्त तंत्र ज्ञान के स्वामी शंकर भगवान् हैं. अगर ऐसा न होता तो ये सब शब्द तंत्र शास्त्र, तंत्र विधा, तंत्र साधक, तंत्र उपासना, तंत्र सिद्धि आदि सुनने को न मिलते. आज कल लोग अक्सर अनजाने में  छोट्टी मोट्टी बातो को या जादू टोना टोटका करने वालो को तांत्रिक समझ लेते हैं. ***िया किस्म के लोगो ने तंत्र शब्द को बदनाम कर दिया है. नहीं तो तंत्र तो इतना गहरा विषय है कि जितना इसमें उतरते जायेंगे उतना ही ये और गहरा होता जाएगा. ख़ास कर त्रेता और द्वापर युग में तो तंत्र गुरुओं (ऋषियों) की भारतीय समाज में भरमार थी. तंत्र विषय के प्रति जो गहराई और उच्चाई हमारे भारत वर्ष में प्राचीन समय में थी, वो शायद पश्चिमी संस्कृति में नहीं थी और न है. वैसे विश्वभर में अनेक किस्म की शैतानी और नकारात्मक ऊर्जा वाली साधनाओं का बोलबाला छोटे या बड़े स्तर पर तकरीबन हर जगह और हर काल (समय) में रहा ही है. लेकिन इन सब चीजों को तंत्र के साथ पूरी तरह जोड़ देना और इसको ही स्मपूरण तंत्र ज्ञान समझ लेना गलती होगी. तंत्र की गहराईयों में तो दुर्लभ से भी दुर्लभ शक्तियां और सिध्दियां मौजूद हैं. लेकिन इसकी गहराइयों में जितना आगे बढ़ते जायेंगे उतना ही ख़तरा भी बढता जाएगा. इसलिए ये भी १ अलोकिक पढाई है. इसमें अनेको स्तर बनते हैं (शिक्षा और प्राप्ति के अनुसार). क्यों कि इस तंत्र को केवल पूरी तरह से शंकर भगवान् ही जानते हैं. बस अगर और लिखता ही चला गया तो सिर्फ तंत्र के परिचय में ही १ पूरा "इन्साईक्लोपिदिय  ा" लिखा जाएगा. अंत में इतना ही कहूंगा कि इस शब्द "तंत्र विशवविधालय" ने मुझे बहुत आकर्षित किया. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो प्रमाणिक जान्कारियों की कोशिश जारी है--कुछ इंतजार तो करे मित्रो--

----------


## Krishna

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ....
> कामख्या देवी (आसाम) के बारे मैं कोई जानकारी होतो विस्तार से बताएं !कहा  जाता है वहां ऐसे ऐसे तांत्रिक है तो किसी को भी पशु पक्षी बना कर अपने पास  बंधक बना लेते है !


ऐसी सिद्धि कभी लाभ नहीं देती जिससे किसी को हानि हो ...

हित में की गयी सिद्धि अवश्य अतिशीघ्र बिना किसी समस्या के पूरी होती है |

अब किसी को भी तो नहीं बना लेते होंगे ...

संभवत : बुरी ताकत को या उच्च और .... पर ऐसा है |

शक्ति दुरूपयोग से शक्ति चली जाती है |

----------


## Krishna

कामाख्या देवी की सिद्धि है एक व्यक्ति को |

वो ना कुण्डली देखते हैं ना कुछ और बस बोलना शुरू करदेते हैं | 

मेरे जानने वाले के सम्बन्धी को परेशानी थी , वो गए थे 

वर्तमान पूरा बता दिया . जैसे नौकरी छूट गयी और सब कुछ भी ... और अब उनको लाभ भी है |

हमेशा हित में की जाने वाली , ये है इस सिद्धि का एक परिचय ......... |

----------


## Krishna

चाँद भाई की आज्ञा हो और मै शाम को घूमने गया तो कुछ यहाँ के तान्त्रिको के प्रिय स्थान का चित्र खींच कर ले आऊ ?????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई की आज्ञा हो और मै शाम को घूमने गया तो कुछ यहाँ के तान्त्रिको के प्रिय स्थान का चित्र खींच कर ले आऊ ?????


मित्र भाई जी आपको आज्ञा नहीं दे सकता,, अनुरोध है की अवश्य डाले ,,सूत्र मैं केवल प्रमाणिक चिजे ही मुझे डालनी है--आपका सहयोग आवश्यक है ।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब तक के जीवन में तंत्र पर कभी विश्वास नहीं किया, न उसे जानने की कोशिश की, आज इस सूत्र पर अच्छी जानकारी मिली, शुक्रिया मित्र!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब तक के जीवन में तंत्र पर कभी विश्वास नहीं किया, न उसे जानने की कोशिश की, आज इस सूत्र पर अच्छी जानकारी मिली, शुक्रिया मित्र!


मित्र तंत्र की शुरुवात भारत से ही हुयी ओर विश्व के कई हिस्सो मैं गयी,,बकायदा भारत मैं तंत्र विश्वविधालय था,, जहां शिक्षा पाके छात्र तांत्रिक बनते थे---इसी पे प्रमाणिक चीजों की पड़ताल जारी है।

----------


## puzcraker

> कामाख्या देवी की सिद्धि है एक व्यक्ति को |
> 
> वो ना कुण्डली देखते हैं ना कुछ और बस बोलना शुरू करदेते हैं | 
> 
> मेरे जानने वाले के सम्बन्धी को परेशानी थी , वो गए थे 
> 
> वर्तमान पूरा बता दिया . जैसे नौकरी छूट गयी और सब कुछ भी ... और अब उनको लाभ भी है |
> 
> हमेशा हित में की जाने वाली , ये है इस सिद्धि का एक परिचय ......... |


मित्र ऐसे व्यक्ति का पूरा विवरण दे ताकि किसी को कोई समस्या होतो वो उससे मिल ले .......अगर आप उचित समझे तो ...

----------


## puzcraker

*जरा ये देखिये .....ये कामख्या देवी के मंदिर मैं हो रही साधना है ....
*<b>

----------


## puzcraker

*जरा ये bhi देखिये ...
*<b>

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पुज भाई का हार्दिक आभार।

----------


## aktyagis

Mitra sutra ko jari rakhen.Mahan Kripa hogi.

----------


## Krishna

> मित्र भाई जी आपको आज्ञा नहीं दे सकता,, अनुरोध है की अवश्य डाले ,,सूत्र मैं केवल प्रमाणिक चिजे ही मुझे डालनी है--आपका सहयोग आवश्यक है ।


भाई आपने ऐसा क्यों कहा कि आज्ञा नहीं दे सकते .... ??? जब भी उधर की तरफ जाना होगा मै जरूर चित्र डालूँगा | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तंत्र विद्या ओर तांत्रिक शुरू से ही समाज मैं शक की निगाह से आज तक देखे जाते है,,तांत्रिक सिद्धि प्राप्त करने मैं नर बलि , मेथुन ,शव भक्षण , मदिरापान , आदि चीजों के कारण सभ्य समाज इन्हे घृणित रूप मैं देखता है, पुराने जमाने मैं लोग तांत्रिको से अपने दुश्मनों का नाश कराते थे, तांत्रिक भी अपनी सिद्धियों के बल पे समाज मैं अनिष्ठ करने लगे, भिक्षाटन के बहाने स्त्रियो को सम्मोहित करके उनका योन शोषण , अपनी कार्य सिद्धि के लिये छोटे बच्चो को उठा के उनका वध (बलि ) आदि आम बाते थी । 
समाज जब सभ्य होने लगा तो इन तांत्रिको का जम के विरोध हुआ , ओर आज ये विधा अपनी अंतिम साँसे ले रही है-पुराने भारत की पेंटिंग मैं भी इन तांत्रिको को योन संबंध बनाते हुये देख सकते है---आज भी बच्चे गायब होते है तो तांत्रिको पे ही इल्जाम आता है--देखे पुराने भारत की एक पेंटिंग इसमे तांत्रिक समोहित करके महिला के साथ योन संबंध बना रहा है===

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र मैं आगे देखेगे की आखिर तांत्रिको के प्रिय साधना केंद्र भारत मैं किधर है,,,फिर विस्तृत रूप मैं देखेगे की इनकी साधनाओ मैं क्या होता है ? एक बात ओर सूत्र अपडेट मैं देरी हो रही है, इसके लिये क्षमा भी चाहता हूँ, पर मेरा प्र्याश जारी है---तो आईये सबसे पहले देखे इनके प्रिय स्थल ------

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये है झारखंड मैं स्थित माँ योगिनी का रहस्म्य मंदिर--तांत्रिको का प्रिय साधना केंद्र ---काफी पुराना मंदिर है ये---दुवापर युग से स्थित ये मंदिर आज भी तांत्रिको की रहस्म्य सिद्धि प्राप्र्ति का मुख्य स्थल है---ये मंदिर झारखंड के गोड्डा जिले के पत्थरगामा प्रखण्ड मैं स्थित है-----

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिन्दू धार्मिक गर्न्थो के मुताबिक इस मंदिर मैं पांडवो ने अपने अज्ञातवाश मैं शरण ली थी--तब से इसे गुप्त योगिनी मंदिर भी बोला जाता है--

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्थानीय निवासी बताते है की इस मंदिर मैं तांत्रिक सिद्धिया पाने के लिये नरबलि देते थे --काफी सालो  तक ये कार्य यहा चलता रहा ,,बाद मैं अंग्रेज़ो ने नरबलि पे रोक लगाई ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र का उदेश्य किसी कुरुती को प्रोत्साहन की नहीं है, अपितु पुराने भारत की खोज की है, जिन सदस्यो को ये चिजे बेकार लगती हो, वे इस सूत्र से दूर रहके अपने प्रिय विषय को फोरम पे देख के मनोरंजन करे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस  मंदिर में तीन दरवाजे हैं। योगिनी स्थान में पिण्ड की पूजा होती है। 
धार्मिक शास्त्रों के अनुसार, पत्नी सती के अपमान से क्रोधित होकर भगवान  शिव जब उनका जलता हुआ शरीर लेकर तांडव करने लगे थे तो संसार को विध्वंस से  बचाने के लिए भगवान विष्णु ने माता सती के शव के कई टुकड़े कर दिए थे। इसी  क्रम में उनकी बायीं जांघ यहां गिरी थी। लेकिन इस सिद्धस्थल को गुप्त रखा  गया था। विद्वानों का कहना है कि हमारे पुराणों में 51 सिद्ध पीठ का वर्णन  है, लेकिन योगिनी पुराण ने सिद्ध पीठों की संख्या 52 बताई है।
प्रमाणिक विषय पे जानकारी देने वाली वेबसाईट विकिपीडिया ने भी इस मंदिर पे लेख की स्वीकृति दी है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंदिर का गर्भगृह आकर्षण का विशेष केंद्र है। मां योगिनी मंदिर के ठीक  बांयीं ओर से 354 सीढ़ी ऊपर उंचे पहाड़ पर मां का गर्भगृह है। गर्भगृह के  अंदर जाने के लिए एक गुफा से होकर गुजरना पड़ता है। इसे बाहर से देखकर अंदर  जाने की हिम्मत नहीं होती, क्योंकि इसमें पूरी तरह अंधेरा होता है। लेकिन  जैसे ही आप गुफा के अंदर प्रवेश करते हैं, आपको प्रकाश नजर आता है, जबकि  यहां बिजली की व्यवस्था नहीं है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तांत्रिक देश के कोने -कोने से आके तंत्र विद्या कर माँ का दर्शन करते थे , ओर माँ के आशीर्वाद से सिद्धिया प्राप्त करते थे --इस मंदिर के सामने एक चमत्कारी वटवृक्ष है उसी के नीचे बेठके तांत्रिक सिद्धि पाने हेतु साधना करते थे ---

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

यहा तांत्रिक अनेक प्रकार की सिद्धिया सिद्ध करते है,, कहा जाता है की आज भी जो इस मंदिर मैं माँ के दर्शन करता है उसको निरोगी काया मिलती है ।

----------


## hindi9

मैं किसी महिला तांत्रिक से मिलना चाहता हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तंत्रसाहित्य के विशिष्ट आचार्यमुक्त ज्ञानकोष विकिपीडिया सेमध्ययुग में तांत्रिक साधना एवं साहित्यरचना में जितने विद्वानों का प्रवेश हुआ था। उनमें से कुछ विशिष्ट आचार्यो का संक्षिप्त विवरण यहाँ दिया जा रहा हैं।प्राचीन समय के दुर्वासा, अगस्त्य, विश्वामित्र, परशुराम, बृहस्पति, वसिष्ठ, नंदिकेश्वर, दत्तात्रेय प्रभृति ऋषियों का विवरण देना यहाँ अनावश्यक हैं।ऐतिहासिक युग में श्रीमच्छङ्क राचा र्य के परम गुरु गौडपादाचार्य का नाम उल्लेखयोय है। उनके द्वारा रचित ' सुभगोदय स्तुति' एवं 'श्रीविद्यार त्न सूत्र' प्रसिद्ध हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लक्ष्मणदेशिक: ये शादातिलक , ताराप्रदीप आदि ग्रथों के रचयिता थे। इनके विषय में यह परिचय मिलता है कि ये उत्पल के शिष्य थे।शंकराचार्य: वेदांगमार्ग के संस्थापक सुप्रसिद्ध भगवान् शंकराचार्य वैदिक संप्रदाय के अनुरूप तांत्रिक संप्रदाय के भी उपदेशक थे। ऐतिहासिक दृष्टि से पंडितों ने तांत्रिक शंकर के विषय में नाना प्रकार की आलोंचनाएँ की हैं। कोई दोनों को अभिन्न मानते हैं और कोई नहीं मानते है। उसकी आलोचना यहाँ अनावश्यक है। परंपरा से प्रसिद्ध तांत्रिक शंकराचार्य के रचित ग्रंथ इस प्रकार हैं-1-प्रपंचसार, 2-परमगुरु गौडपाद की सुभगोदय स्तुति की टीका, 3-ललितात्रिशतीभा ष्य, 4- आनंदलहरी अथवा सौंदर्यलहरी नामक स्तोत्र 5- क्रमस्तुति । किसी-किसी के मत में 'कालीकर्पूरस्तव' की टीका भी शंकराचार्य ने बनाई थी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पृथिवीधराचार्य अथवा पृथ्वीधराचार्य : यह शंकर के शिष्कोटि में थे। इन्होंने भुवनेश्वरी स्तोत्र तथा भुवनेश्वरी रहस्य की रचना की थी। भुवनेश्वरी स्तोत्र राजस्थान से प्रकाशित है। वेबर ने अपने कैलाग में इसका उल्लेख किया है। भुवनेश्वरी रहस्य वाराणसी में भी उपलब्ध है और उसका प्रकाशन भी हुआ है। भुवनेश्वरी-अर्चन-पद्धति नाम से एक तीसरा ग्रंथ भी पृथ्वीधराचार्य का प्रसिद्ध है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*चरणस्वामी*: वेदांत के इतिहास में एक प्रसिद्ध आचार्य हुए हैं। तंत्र में इन्होंने 'श्रीविद्या र्थ दीपि का' की रचना की है। 'श्रीविद्यारत्न-सूत्र-दीपि का' नामक इनका ग्रंथ मद्रास लाइब्रेरी में उपलब्ध है। इनका 'प्रपंच-सार-संग्रह' भी अति प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सरस्वती तीर्थ*: परमहंस परिब्राजकाचार्य वेदांतिक थे। यह संन्यासी थे। इन्होंने भी 'प्रपंचसार' की विशिष्ट टीका की रचना की।
*राधव भट्ट*: 'शादातिलक' की 'पदार्थ आदर्श' नाम्नी टीका बनाकर प्रसिद्ध हुए थे। इस टीका का रचनाकाल सं0 1550 है। यह ग्रंथ प्रकाशित है। राधव ने 'कालीतत्व' नाम से एक और ग्रंथ लिखा था। परंतु उसका अभी प्रकाशन नहीं हुआ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पुण्यानंद*: हादी विद्या के उपासक आचार्य पुण्यानंद ने 'कामकला विलास' नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ की रचना की थी। उसकी टीका 'चिद्वल्ली' नाम से नटनानंद ने बनाई। पुण्यानंद का दूसरा ग्रंथ 'तत्वविमर्शिनी' है। यह अभी तक प्रकाशित नहीं हुआ है।
*अमृतानंदनाथ*: अमृतानदनाथ ने 'योगिनीह्रदय' के ऊपर दीपिका नाम से टीकारचना की थी। इनका दूसरा ग्रंथ 'सौभाग्य सुभगोदय' विख्यात है। यह अमृतानंद पूर्ववर्णित पुणयानंद के शिष्य थे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*त्रिपुरानंद नाथ*: इस नाम से एक तांत्रिक आचार्य हुए थे जो ब्रह्मानंद परमहंस के गुरु थे। त्रिपुरानंद की व्यक्तिगत रचना का पता नहीं चलता। परंतु ब्रह्मानंद तथा उनके शिष्य पूर्णानंद के ग्रंथ प्रसिद्ध हैं।
*सुंदराचार्य* या *सच्चिदानंद*: इस नाम से एक महापुरुष का आविर्भाव हुआ था। यह जलांधार में रहते थे। इनके शिष्य थे विद्यानंदनाथ। सुंदराचार्य अर्थात् सचिच्दानंदनाथ की 'ललितार्चन चंद्रिका' एवं 'लधुचंद्रिका पद्धति' प्रसिद्ध रचनाएँ हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*विद्यानंदनाथ* का पूर्वनाम श्रीनिवास भट्ट गोस्वामी था। यह कांची (दक्षिण भारत) के निवासी थे। इनके पूर्वपुरुष समरपुंगव दीक्षित अत्यंत विख्यात महापुरुष थे। श्रीनिवास तीर्थयात्रा के निमित जालंधर गए थे और उन्होंने सच्चिदानंदनाथ से दीक्षा ग्रहण कर विद्यानंद का नाम धारण किया। गुरु के आदेश से काशी आकर रहने लगे। उन्होंने बहुत से ग्रंथों की रचना की जिनमें से कुछ के नाम इस प्रकार हैं- 'शिवार्चन चंद्रिका' , 'क्रमरत्नावली' , ' भैरवार्चापारिजात' , 'द्वितीयार्चन कल्पवल्ली' , 'काली-सपर्या-क्रम-कल्पवल्ली', 'पंचमेय क्रमकल्पलता' , 'सौभाग्य रत्नाकर' (36 तरंग में), 'सौभग्य सुभगोदय' , 'ज्ञानदीपिका' और 'चतु:शती टीका अर्थरत्नावली' । सौभाग्यरत्नाकर, ज्ञानदीपिका और अर्थरत्नावली सम्पूर्णानन्दवि श्व विद्यालय, वाराणसी से प्रकाशित हैं ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नित्यानंदनाथ*: इनका पूर्वनाम नाराणय भट्ट है। उन्होंने दुर्वासा के 'देवीमहिम्र स्तोत्र' की टीका की थी। यह तन्त्रसङ्ग्रह में प्रकाशित है । तन्त्रसङ्ग्रह सम्पूर्णानन्द विश्वविधालय से प्रकाशित है ।उनका 'ताराकल्पलता पद्धति' नामक ग्रंथ भी मिलता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सर्वानंदनाथ*: इनका नाम उल्लेखनीय है। यह 'सर्वोल्लासतंत्र' के रचयिता थे। इनका जन्मस्थान मेहर प्रदेश (पूर्व पाकिस्तान) था। ये सर्वविद्या (दस महाविद्याओं) के एक ही समय में साक्षात् करने वाले थे। इनका जीवनचरित् इनके पुत्र के लिखे 'सर्वानंद तरंगिणी' में मिलता है। जीवन के अंतिम काल में ये काशी आकर रहने लगे थे। प्रसित्र है कि यह बंगाली टोला के गणेश मोहल्ला के राजगुरु मठ में रहे। यह असाधरण सिद्धिसंपन्न महात्मा थे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निजानंद प्रकाशानंद मल्लिकार्जुन योगीभद्र*: इस नाम से एक महान् सिद्ध पुरुष का पता चलता है। यह श्रीक्रमोत्तम नामक एक चार उल्लास से पूर्ण प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ के रचयिता थे। श्रीक्रमोत्तम श्रीविद्या की प्रासादपरा पद्धति है।
*ब्रह्मानंद*: इनका नाम पहले आ चुका है। प्रसिद्ध है कि यह पूर्णनंद परमहंस के पालक पिता थे। शिक्ष एवं दीक्षागुरु भी थे। 'शाक्तानंद तरंगिणी' और'तारा रहस्य' इनकी कतियाँ हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्णानंद* : श्रीतत्वचिंतामणि प्रभृति कई ग्रंथों के रचयिता थे।  श्रीतत्वचिंतामणि का रचनाकाल 1577 ई0 है। 'श्यामा अथवा कालिका रहस्य' शाक्त क्रम 'तत्वानंद तरंगिणी', 'षटकर्मील्लास' प्रभृति इनकी रचनाएँ हैं। प्रसिद्ध 'षट्चक्र निरूपण'  श्रीतत्वचिंतामणि का षष्ठ अध्याय है।
*देवनाथ ठाकुर तर्कपंचानन* : ये 16वीं शताब्दी के प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथकार थे। इन्होंने 'कौमुदी' नाम से सात ग्रंथों की रचना की थी। ये पहले नैयायिक थे और इन्होंने 'तत्वचिंतामणि' की टीका आलोक पर परिशिष्ट लिखा था। यह कुचविहार के राजा मल्लदेव नारायण के सभापंडित थे। इनके रचित 'सप्तकौमुदी' में 'मंत्रकौमुदी' एवं 'तंत्र कौमुदी' तंत्रशास्त्र के ग्रंथ हैं। इन्होंने 'भुवनेश्वरी कल्पलता' नामक ग्रंथ की भी रचना की थी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*गोरक्ष*: प्रसिद्ध विद्वान् एवं सिद्ध महापुरुष थे। 'महार्थमंजरी' नामक ग्रंथरचना से इनकी ख्याति बढ़ गई थी। इनके ग्रंथों के नाम इस प्रकार हैं- "महार्थमंजरी' और उसकी टीका 'परिमल' , 'संविदुल्लास' , 'परास्तोत्र' , 'पादुकोदय' , 'महार्थोदय' इत्यादि।
'संवित्स्तोत्र' के नाम से गोरक्ष के गुरु का भी एक ग्रंथ था। गोरक्ष के गुरु ने 'ऋजु विमर्शिनी' और 'क्रमवासना' नामक ग्रंथों की भी रचना की थी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सुभगानंद नाथ ओर प्रकाशानंद नाथ*: सुभगांनंद केरलीय थे। इनका पूर्वनाम श्रीकंठेश था। यह कश्मीर में जाकर वहाँ के राजगुरु बन गए थे। तीर्थ करने के लिये इन्होंने सेतुबंध की यात्रा भी की जहाँ कुछ समय नृसिंह राज्य के निकट तंत्र का अध्ययन किया। उसके बाद कादी मत का 'षोडशनित्या' अर्थात् तंत्रराज की मनोरमा टीका की रचना इन्होंने गुरु के आदेश से की। बाईस पटल तक रचना हो चुकी थी, बाकी चौदह पटल की टीका उनके शिष्य प्रकाशानंद नाथ ने पूरी की। यह सुभगानंद काशी में गंगातट पर वेद तथा तंत्र का अध्यापन करते थे। प्रकाशानंद का पहला ग्रंथ 'विद्योपास्ति म्हा निधि था। इसका रचनाकाल 1705 ई0 है। इनका द्वितीय ग्रंथ गुरु कृत मनोरमा टीका की पूर्ति है। उसका काल 1730 ई0 है। प्रकाशानंद का पूर्वनाम शिवराम था। उनका गोत्र 'कौशिक' था। पिता का नाम भट्टगोपाल था। ये त्र्यंबकेश्वर महादेव के मंदिर में प्राय: जाया करते थे। इन्होंने सुभगानंद से दीक्षा लेकर प्रकाशानंद नाम ग्रहण किया था।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णानंद आगमबागीश* : यह बंग देश के सुप्रसिद्ध तंत्र के विद्वान् थे जिनका प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ 'तंत्रसार' है। किसी किसी के मतानुसार ये पूर्णनंद के शिष्य थे परंतु यह सर्वथा उचित नहीं प्रतीत होता। ये पश्वाश्रयी तांत्रिक थे। कृष्णानंद का तंत्रसार आचार एवं उपासना की दृष्टि से तंत्र का श्रेष्ठ ग्रंथ है।
*महीधर*: काशी में वेदभाष्यकार महीधर तंत्रशास्त्र के प्रख्यात पंडित हुए हैं। उनके ग्रंथ 'मन्त्रमहोदधि' और उसकी टीका अतिप्रसिद्ध हैं (रचनाकाल 1588 ई0)।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नीलकंठ*: महाभारत के टीकाकार रूप से महाराष्ट्र के सिद्ध ब्रह्मण ग्रंथकार। ये तांत्रिक भी थे। इनकी बनाई 'शिवतत्वामृत' टीका प्रसिद्ध हैं। इसका रचनाकाल 1680 ई0 है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आगमाचार्य गौड़ीय शंकर*: आगमाचार्य गौड़ीय शंकर का नाम भी इस प्रसंग में उल्लेखनीय है। इनके पिता का नाम कमलाकर और पितामह का लंबोदर था। इनके प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ तारा-रहस्य-वृत्ति और शिवार्च(र्ध)न माहात्म्य (सात अध्याय में) हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त इनके द्वारा रचित और भी दो तीन ग्रंथों का पता चलता है जिनकी प्रसिद्धि कम है। भास्कर राय : 18वीं शती में भास्कर राय एक सिद्ध पुरुष काशी में हो गए हैं जो सर्वतंत्र स्वतंत्र थे। इनकी अलौकिक शक्तियाँ थी। इनकी रचनाएँ इस प्रकार हैं- सौभाग्य भास्कर' (यह ललिता सहस्र-नाम की टीका है, रचनाकाल 1729 ई0) 'सौभाग्य चंद्रोदय' (यह सौभाग्यरत्नाकर की टीका है।) 'बरिबास्य रहस्य' , 'बरिबास्यप्रकाश' ; 'शांभवानंद कल्पलता'(भास्कर शाम्भवानन्दकल्प ल ता के अणुयायी थे - ऐसा भी मत है), 'सेतुबंध टीका' (यह नित्याषोडशिका र्ण व पर टीका है, रचनाकाल 1733 ई0); 'गुप्तवती टीका' (यह दुर्गा सप्तसती  पर व्याख्यान है, रचनाकाल 1740 ई0); 'रत्नालोक' (यह परशुराम 'कल्पसूत्र' पर टीका है); 'भावनोपनिषद्' पर भाष्य प्रसिद्व है कि 'तंत्रराज' पर भी टीका लिखी थी। इसी प्रकार 'त्रिपुर उपनिषद्' पर भी उनकी टीका थी । भास्कर राय ने विभिन्न शास्त्रों पर अनेक ग्रंथ लिखे थे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*प्रेमनिधि पंथ* : इनका निवास कूर्माचल (कूमायूँ) था। यह घर छोड़कर काशी में बस गए थे। ये कार्तवीर्य के उपासक थे। थोड़ी अवस्था में उनकी स्त्री का देहांत हुआ। काशी आकर उन्होंने बराबर विधासाधना की। उनकी 'शिवतांडव तंत्र' की टीका काशी में समाप्त हुई। इस ग्रंथ से उन्हें बहुत अर्थलाभ हुआ। उन्होने तीन विवाह किए थे। तीसरी पत्नी प्राणमंजरी थीं। प्रसिद्व है कि प्राणमंजरी ने 'सुदर्शना' नाम से अपने पुत्र सुदर्शन के देहांत के स्मरणरूप से तंत्रग्रंथ लिखा था। यह तंत्रराज की टीका है।*प्रेमनिधि* ने 'शिवतांडव' टीका ' मल्लादर्श', 'पृथ्वीचंद्रोदय' और 'शारदातिलक' की टीकाएँ लिखी थीं। उनके नाम से 'भक्तितरंगिणी' , 'दीक्षाप्रकाश' (सटीक) प्रसिद्ध है। कार्तवीर्य उपासना के विशय में उन्होंने 'दीपप्रकाश नामक' ग्रथ लिखा था। उनके 'पृथ्वीचंद्रादय' का रचनाकाल 1736 ई0 है। कार्तवीर्य पर 'प्रयोग रत्नाकर' नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ है।
'श्रीविद्या-नित्य-कर्मपद्धति-कमला' तंद्त्रराज से संबंध रखता है। वस्तुत: यह ग्रंथ भी प्राणमंजरी रचित है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उमानंद नाथ*: यह भासकर राय के शिष्य थे और चोलदेश महारास्ट्र राजा के सभापंडित थे। इनके दो ग्रंथ प्रसिद्ध हैं- 1. हृदयामृत (रचनाकाल 1742 ई0), 2- नित्योत्सवनिबंध (रचनाकाल 1745ई0)।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रामेश्वर*: तांत्रिक ग्रंथकार। इन्होंने 'परशुराम-कल्पसूत्र-वृति' की रचना की थी जिसका नाम 'सौभागयोदय' है। यह नवीन ग्रंथ है जिसका रचनाकाल 1831 ई0 है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शंकरानंद नाथ*: 'सुंदरीमहोदय' के रचयिता थे। यह प्रसिद्ध मीमांसक थे। सुप्रसिद्ध पंडित भट्ठ दीपिकादिकर्ता खंडदेव के शिष्य थे। इनका नाम पहले कविमंडन था। इनके मीमांसाशास्त्र का ग्रंथ भी प्रसिद्ध हैं। इन्होंने धर्मशास्त्र में भी अच्छी गति प्राप्त की थी। यह त्रिपुरा के उपासक थे। शाक्त दीक्षा लेने के अनंतर यह शंकरानंद नाथ नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अप्पय दीक्षित*: शैव मत में अप्पय दीक्षित के बहुत से ग्रंथ हैं। समष्टि में शताधिक ग्रंथों की दन्होंने विभिन्न विषयों से संबंधित रचनाएँ की थी। 'शिवाद्वैत निर्णय' नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ इन्हीं का है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*माधवानंद नाथ*: इस नाम से एक तंत्राचार्य लगभग 100 वर्ष पूर्व काशी में प्रकट हुए थे इनके गुरू यादवानंद नाथ थे। इन्होंने 'सौभागय कल्पद्रुम' की रचना की थी जो 'परमानंद तंत्र' के अनुकूल ग्रंथ है। यह ग्रंथ काशी में लिखा गया था।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*क्षेमानंद*: इन्होंने पूर्वोक्त 'सौभाग्य कल्पद्रुम' के ऊपर 'कल्पलतिका' नाम की टीका लिखी थी। इनका 'कल्पद्रुम सौरभ' टीका रूप से प्रसिद्ध है।

----------


## sushilnkt

चाँद भाई अब सब की पोस्ट कम   हो गयी हे .........आप की क्या राय हे इस पर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*गीर्वाणेन्द्र सरसवती* और *शिवानंद योगींद्र*: ये दोनों संन्यासौ 'प्रपंचसार' के टीकाकार के रूप में प्रसिसद्ध हुए हैं। यह प्रकाशित है। गीर्वाणेन्द्र के ग्रंथ का नाम 'प्रपंचसार संग्रह' और शिवानंद के ग्रंथ का नाम 'प्रपंच उद्योतारूण' है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई अब सब की पोस्ट कम   हो गयी हे .........आप की क्या राय हे इस पर


जो विभाग खुले है ,उन मैं पोस्ट करो ना भाई---अब डर केसा --बांस ही नहीं है तो बांसुरी केसे बनेगी --अच्छा निर्णय लगा मुझे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रघुनाथ तर्कवाशीग*: वंग देश में इस नाम के तंत्र के एक प्रसिद्ध आचार्य थे। ये पूर्व बंगाल में नपादी स्थान के थे। इनका ग्रंथ है 'आगम-तर्क-विलास' जो पाँच अध्यायों में विभक्त है। इसका रचनाकाल 1609 शकाब्द (1687) है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*महादेव विद्यावागीश*: प्रसिद्ध वगीय आचायर्य जिन्होंने 'आनंदलहरी' पर 'तत्वबोधिनी' शीर्षक टीका की रचना की। (रचनाकाल 1605 ई0)।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*यदुनाथ चक्रवर्ती*: बंगीय विद्वान् यदुनाथ चक्रवर्ती के 'पंचरत्नाकर' और ' आगम कल्पलता' किसी समय पूर्व भारत में अति प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ माने जाते थे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नरसिंह ठाकुर*: मिथिला के नरसिंह ठाकुर 'तारामुक्ति सुधार्णाव' लिखकर जगद्विख्यात हुए यह प्राय: तीन सौ वर्ष पूर्व मिथिला में तंत्रविद्या की साधना करते थे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*गोविद न्यायवागीश*: यह 'मंत्रार्थ दीपिका' नामक ग्रंथ के लिये प्रसिद्ध हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काशीनाथ तर्कालंकार*: इनका 'श्यामा सपर्याविधि' प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ है। यह काशी में रहे और एक महाराष्ट्रीय तांत्रिक ब्राह्मण विद्वान् थे। उनका दीक्षांत नाम शिवानंद नाथ है। ये दक्षिणाचारावलंबी थे और वामाचार का उन्होंने घोर विशेध किया। अनके ग्रंथों में 'ज्ञानार्णाव' की टीका (23 पटल में) गूढार्थ आदर्श हौर दक्षिणाचार की 'तंत्रराज टीका' प्रसिद्ध हैं। इनका 'चक्रसंकेत चंद्रिका' 'योगिनीहृदय दीपिका' का संक्षिप्त विवरण है। इन्होंने छोटे बड़े बहुसंख्यक ग्रंथ लिखे थे जिनमें से 'तंत्रसिद्धांत कौमुदी' , 'मंत्रसिद्धांत मंजरी', 'तंत्रभूषा', 'त्रिपुरसुंदरी अर्चाक्रम' , 'कर्पूं रं स्त वदीपिका', 'श्री विद्या मंत्रदीपिका' , 'वामाचारमत-खंडनफ़' मंत्रचंद्रिकाफ (11उल्लास में), 'संभवाचार्य कौमुदी' (पाँच प्रकाश में), 'शिवभक्ति रसायन', 'शिवाद्वैत प्रकाशिका' (तीन उल्लास में), 'शिवपूजा तरंगिणी', 'कौलगजमर्दन', 'मंत्रराज समुच्चय' , इत्यादि प्रसिद्ध है।
काशीनाथ ने अपने 'वैदिक अधिकार निर्णय' के विषय में कहा है कि तंत्रोपासना के चार भेदों के अनुसार चार प्रकार के तांत्रिक उल्लेखयोग्य हैं-
1. शुद्ध वैदिक (यह तंत्र की गंध भी सहन नहीं कर सकते),
2. तांत्रिक वैदिक,
3. शुद्ध तांत्रिक (यह तंत्र में अधिक विशिष्टता रखते हैं और वेद की गंध सहन नही कर सकते; यथा पाशुपत मतावलंबी),
4. वैदिक तांत्रिक (यह वेदांग के पोषक और तंत्र को उसका फ़ अंगीफ़ मानते हैं)।

----------


## sushilnkt

> जो विभाग खुले है ,उन मैं पोस्ट करो ना भाई---अब डर केसा --बांस ही नहीं है तो बांसुरी केसे बनेगी --अच्छा निर्णय लगा मुझे ।


लेकिन मुझे शिकायत हे। अब जब पोस्ट ख़त्म हो गयी हे तो उनका पद क्यों कम नहीं हुआ भाई जी .............. आदोलन करुगा में

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तो मित्रो आपने देखा की तांत्रिक ओर तंत्र विधा के साहित्य भारत के हर कोने मैं लिखे गये है। 
ये कोरी बकवास बात नहीं है। 
तंत्र भारत की एक आलोकिक दुर्लभ विधा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लेकिन मुझे शिकायत हे। अब जब पोस्ट ख़त्म हो गयी हे तो उनका पद क्यों कम नहीं हुआ भाई जी .............. आदोलन करुगा में


एक दो दिन तो रुको---तेल ओर तेल की धार तो देखो--जी--आप टॉप पोस्टर हो आज की तारीख मैं---बधाई

----------


## robin hood

चाँद जी आपको पम करना हें ,आज्ञा दीजिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी आपको पम करना हें ,आज्ञा दीजिए


आद्रणीय मित्र मुझे फ्रेंड रेकुएस्ट भेजे --उसे एड करता हूँ।

----------


## robin hood

इस सूत्र में बहुत अच्छे जानकारी दे रहे होमित्र ,

----------


## robin hood

> बिलकुल हमारे संसद की तरह गोल उसी की तरह का रूप लिए ये विश्व विधालय हजारो सालो से अवस्थित है । स्थानीय लोग दबी जुबान मैं कहते है की भारत की संसद इसके बाद  बनी है, अत: भारतीय संसद का स्वरूप इसी से कॉपी किया गया है । 
> मेरे कुछ मित्र कुछ समय पहले वहा जा के आये थे , उन्होने कुछ आश्चर्यजंक बाते बताई इस तंत्र विश्वविधालय की , जिसमे एक ये  थी, की आप यहाँ सीधे नहीं चल सकते , लगेगा की अब आपका सर किसी चीज से  टकराया , अब टकराया जबकि 8-9 फिट के इंसान भी आसानी से चल सकते है, अगर आप  इसमे घूमने जाएँगे तो हमेशा ही सर आपको झुका के अर्थात नमन कर ही चलना होगा  ,सर उठा के आप नहीं चल सकते । 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10581



इस जगह अवश्य जाना चाहूँगा  मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तो मित्रो आपने देखा की तांत्रिक ओर तंत्र विधा के साहित्य भारत के हर कोने मैं लिखे गये है। 
> ये कोरी बकवास बात नहीं है। 
> तंत्र भारत की एक आलोकिक दुर्लभ विधा है।


तंत्र भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप की एक वैविधतापूर्ण एवं सम्पन्न आध्यात्मिक परिपाटी है। तंत्र के अन्तर्गत विविध प्रकार के विचार एवं क्रियाकलाप आ जाते हैं। _तन्यते विस्तारयते ज्ञानं अनेन् इति तन्त्रम्_ - अर्थात ज्ञान को इसके द्वारा तानकर विस्तारित किया जाता है, यही तंत्र है। इसका इतिहास बहुत पुराना है। समय के साथ यह परिपाटी अनेक परिवर्तनों से होकर गुजरी है और सम्प्रति अत्यन्त दकियानूसी विचारों से लेकर बहुत ही प्रगत विचारों का सम्मिश्रण है। तंत्र अपने विभिन्न रूपों में भारत, नेपाल, चीन, जापान, तिब्बत, कोरिया, कम्बोडिया, म्यांमार, इण्डोनेशिया और मंगोलिया में विद्यमान रहा है।

सामग्री --विकिपीदिया से

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भारतीय तंत्र साहित्य* विशाल और वैचित्र्यमय साहित्य है। यह प्राचीन भी है तथा व्यापक भी। वैदिक वाड्मय से भी किसी किसी अंश में इसकी विशालता अधिक है। चरणाव्यूह नामक ग्रंथ से वैदिक साहित्य का किंचित् परिचय मिलता है, परंतु इसकी अपेक्षा उपलब्ध वैदिक साहित्य एक प्रकार से साधारण मालूम पड़ता है। तांत्रिक साहित्य का अति प्राचीन रूप लुप्त हो गया है। परंतु उसके विस्तार का जो परिचय मिलता है उससे अनुमान किया जा सकता है कि प्राचीन काल में वैदिक साहित्य से भी इसकी विशालता अधिक थी और वैचित्र्य भी। संक्षेप में कहा जा सकता है कि परम अद्वैत विज्ञान का सूक्षातिसूक्ष्म विश्लेषण और विवरण जैसा तंत्र ग्रंथों में है वैसा किसी शास्त्र के ग्रंथों में नहीं है। साथ ही साथ यह भी सच है कि उच्चाटन, वशीकरण प्रभृति क्षुद्र विद्याओं का प्रयोग विषयक विवरण भी तंत्र में मिलता है। स्पष्टत: वर्तमान हिंदू समाज वेदाश्रित होने पर भी व्यवहार-भूमि में विशेष रूप से तंत्र द्वारा ही नियंत्रित है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस जगह अवश्य जाना चाहूँगा  मित्र


मैं भी जाने को उत्सुक हूँ मित्र ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

'तंत्र' तथा 'आगम' दोनों समानार्थक शब्द हैं। किसी-किसी स्थान में आगम शब्द के स्थान में, 'निगम' शब्द का भी प्रयोग दिखाई देता है। फिर भी यह सच है कि तंत्र समझने के लिये आगम शब्द का 'शब्दप्रमाण' रूप में अर्थात् आप्तवचन रूप में व्यवहार करते थे। अंग्रेजी में जिसे, रिविलेशन, (revelation) कहते हैं, ये आगम प्राय: वही हैं। लौकिक आप्तपुरूषों से अलौकिक आप्तपुरूषों का महत्व अधिक है, इसमें संदेह नहीं। वेद जिस प्रकार हिरणयगर्भ अथवा ब्रह्म के साथ संश्लिष्ट है उसी प्रकार तंत्र मूलत: शिव और शक्ति के साथ संश्लिष्ट है। जैसे शिव के, वैसे ही शक्ति के भिन्न रूप हैं। भिन्न रूपों से विभिन्न प्रस्थानों के तंत्रो का आविर्भाव हुआ था। इसी प्रकार शैव तथा शाक्त तंत्र के अनुरूप वैष्णव तंत्र भी है। 'पांचरात्र', अथवा 'सात्वत', आगम इसी का नामांतर है। वैष्ण्णव के सद्यश गणपति, और सौर आदि संप्रदायों में भी अपनी धारा के अनुसार आगम का प्रमार है। डॉ0 श्रेडर ने 'अहिर्बुध्न्य संहिता' की भूमिका में पांचरात्र आगम के विषय में एक उत्कृष्ट निबंध प्रकाशित किया था। जिससे पता चलता है कि वैष्णव आगम का भी अति विशाल साहित्य है। परंतु यहाँ वैष्णव तंत्र के विषय में कुछ विस्तृत आलोचना न कर शैव और शाक्त आगमों की आलोचना ही प्रस्तुत है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*तांत्रिक साहित्य की विशेषताएँ*वैसे तो तंत्र एक समांगी (coherent) परिपाटी नहीं कही जा सकती किन्तु तांत्रिक साहित्य में-

शिव एवं शक्ति प्रमुख अराध्य (देवता/देवी) हैं।अधिकांशत: शिव और पार्वती के संवाद के रूप में है।बातों को रहस्यमय एवं लाक्षणिक ढ़ंग से कहा गया है।तंत्र की तीन प्रमुख धाराएं हैं - दक्षिण, वाम और मध्यम ।कर्मकाण्डों की प्रधानता है तथा इसके अधिकांश ग्रन्थ एक प्रकार से 'व्यावहार-पुस्तिका' (प्रैक्टिकल मैनुअल) जैसे ग्रन्थ हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*तंत्र साहित्य का वर्गीकरण*मूल तंत्र साहित्य सामान्यत: तीन भागों में विभक्त हो सकता है-

सबसे पहले आदि आगम, अथवा उपागम विभाग ।

उसके बाद आगमों का एक द्वितीय विभाग जिसका प्रामाण्य प्राय: प्रथम विभाग के ही अनुरूप है। इस प्रकार के ग्रंथों की संख्या अति विशाल है।

इसके अनंतर विभिन्न ऋषियों आदि के द्वारा उपदिष्ट भिन्न-भिन्न ग्रंथ भी हैं। ये सब प्रामाणिक ज्ञानधारा का आश्रय लेकर ज्ञान, योग, चर्या तथा क्रिया के विषय में बहुसंख्यक प्रकरण ग्रंथ रचित हुए हैं। केवल इतना ही नहीं, तत्संबंधी उपासना, कर्मकांड और यहाँ तक कि लौकिक प्रयोग साधन और प्रयोग विज्ञान के विषय में अनेक ग्रंथ तंत्र साहित्य के अंतर्गत हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*प्राचीन तंत्र साहित्य*आगम ग्रंथ में साधारणतया चार पाद होते है - ज्ञान, योग, चर्या और क्रिया। इन पादों में इस समय कोई-कोई पाद लुप्त हो गया है, ऐसा प्रतीत होता है और मूल आगम भी सर्वांश में पूर्णतया उपलब्ध नहीं होता, परंतु जितना भी उपलब्ध होता है वही अत्यंत विशाल है, इसमें संदेह नहीं।
प्राचीन आगमों का विभाग इस प्रकार हो सकता है:

शैवागम ( संख्या में दस ),रूद्रागम ( संख्या में अष्टादश )
ये अष्टाविंशति आगम (१० + ८ = १८) 'सिद्धांत आगम' के रूप में विख्यात हैं। 'भैरव आगम' संख्या में चौंसठ सभी मूलत: शैवागम हैं। इन ग्रंथों में शाक्त आगम आंशिक रूप में मिले हुए हैं। इनमें द्वैत भाव से लेकर परम अद्वैत भाव तक की चर्चा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शैवागम*किरणागम, में लिखा है कि, विश्वसृष्टि के अनंतर परमेश्वर ने सबसे पहले महाज्ञान का संचार करने के लिये दस शिवों का प्रकट करके उनमें से प्रत्येक को उनके अविभक्त महाज्ञान का एक एक अंश प्रदान किया। इस अविभक्त महाज्ञान को ही शैवागम कहा जाता है। वेद जैसे वास्तव में एक है और अखंड महाज्ञान स्वरूप है, परंतु विभक्त होकर तीन अथवा चार रूपों में प्रकट हुआ है, उसी प्रकार मूल शिवागम भी वस्तुत: एक होने पर भी विभक्त होकर दस आगमों के रूप में प्रसिद्व हुआ है। इन समस्त आगमधाराओं में प्रत्येक की परंपरा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दस शिवों में पहले *प्रणव* शिव हैं। उन्होंने साक्षात् परमेंश्वर से जिस आगम को प्राप्त किया था उसका नाम 'कामिक' आगम है। प्रसिद्वि है कि उसकी श्लोकसंख्या एक परार्ध थी। प्रणव शिव से त्रिकाल को और त्रिकाल से हर को क्रमश: यह आगम प्राप्त हुआ। इस कामिक आगम का नामांतर है, कामज, त्रिलोक, की जयरथकृत टीका में कही नाम मिलता है।

----------


## robin hood

भेजी हें मित्र ,एक बार जुड भी गए थे ,फिर हट गए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

द्वितीय शिवागम का नाम है - *योग* । इसकी श्लोक संख्या एक लक्ष है, ऐसी प्रसिद्वि है। इस आगम के पाँच अवांतर भेद हैं। पहले सुधा नामक शिव ने इसे प्राप्त किया था। उनसे इसका संचार भस्म में; फिर भस्म से प्रभु में हुआ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भेजी हें मित्र ,एक बार जुड भी गए थे ,फिर हट गए


अच्छा अब फेविकोल का जोड़ लग गया है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तृतीय आगम *चित्य* है। इसका भी परिमाण एक लक्ष श्लोक था। इसके छ: अवांतर भेद हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवाले शिव का नाम है दीप्त। दीप्त से गोपति ने, फिर गोपति से अंबिका ने प्राप्त किया।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चौथा शिवागम *कारण* है। इसका परिमाण एक कोटि श्लोक हे। इसमें सात भेद हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवाले क्रमश: कारण, कारण से शर्व, शर्व से प्रजापति हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पाँचवाँ आगम *अजित* है। इसका परिमाण एक लक्ष श्लोक है। इसके चार अवांतर भेद हें। इसे प्राप्त करनेवालों के नाम हैं सुशिव, सुशिव से उमेश, उमेश से अच्युत

----------


## Chandrshekhar

षष्ठ आगम का नाम *सुदीप्तक* (परिमाण में एक लक्ष एवं अवांतर भेद नौ ) हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवालों के नाम क्रमश: ईश, ईश से त्रिमूर्ति, त्रिमूर्ति से हुताशन।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सप्तम आगम का नाम *सूक्ष्म* (परिमाण में एक पद्म) है। इसके कोई अवांतर भेद नहीं हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवालों के नाम क्रमश: सूक्ष्म, भव और प्रभंजन हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अष्टम आगम का नाम *सहस्र* है। अवांतर भेद दस हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवालों में काल, भीम, और खग हैं।
नवम आगम *सुप्रभेद* है। इसे पहले धनेश ने प्राप्त किया, धनेश से विघनेश और विघनेश से शशि ने।
दशम आगम *अंशुमान* है जिसके अबांतर भेद 12 हैं। इसे प्राप्त करनेवालों के नाम क्रमश: अंशु अब्र और रवि हैं।
दस अगमों की उपर्युक्त सूची किरणागम के आधार पर है। 
श्रीकंठी संहिता में दी गई सूची में सुप्रभेद का नाम नहीं है। उसके स्थान में कुकुट या मुकुटागम का उल्लेख है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रूद्रागम*इन आगमों के नाम और प्रत्येक आगम के पहले और दूसरे श्रोता के नाम दिए जा रहे हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

1. विजय (पहले श्रोता अनादि रूद्र, दूसरे स्रोता परमेश्वर),
2. नि:श्वास (पहले श्रोता दशार्ण, दूसरे श्रोता शैलजा),
3. पारमेश्वर (पहले श्रोता रूप, दूसरे श्रोता उशना:),
4. प्रोद्गीत (पहले श्रोता शूली , दूसरे श्रोता कच),
5. मुखबिंब (पहले श्रोता प्रशांत, दूसरे श्रोता दघीचि),
6. सिद्ध (पहले बिंदु, दूसरे श्रोता चंडेश्वर),
7. संतान (पहले श्रोता शिवलिंग, दूसरे श्रोता हंसवाहन),
8. नारसिंह (पहले श्रोता सौम्य, दूसरे नृसिंह),
9. चंद्रांशु या चंद्रहास (पहले श्रोता अनंत दूसरे श्रोता वृहस्पति),
10. वीरभद्र (पहले श्रोता सर्वात्मा, दूसरे श्रोता वीरभद्र महागण),
11. स्वायंभुव (पहले श्रोता निधन, दूसरे पद्यजा),
12. विरक्त (पहले तेज, दूसरे प्रजापति),
13. कौरव्य (पहले ब्राह्मणेश, दूसरे नंदिकेश्चर),
14. मामुट या मुकुट (पहले शिवाख्य या ईशान, दूसरे महादेव ध्वजाश्रय),
15. किरण (पहले देवपिता, दूसरे रूद्रभैरव),
16. गलित (पहले आलय, दूसरे हुताशन),
17. अग्नेय (पहले श्रोता व्योम शिव, दूसरे श्रोता ?)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

18. ?
श्रीकंठी संहिता में रूद्रागमों की जो सूची है उसमें रौरव, विमल, विसर, और सौरभेद ये चार नाम अधिक हैं। और उसमें विरक्त, कौरव्य, माकुट एवं आग्नेय ये चार नाम नहीं है। कोई-कोई ऐसा अनुमान करते हैं कि ये कौरव्य ही रौरव हैं। बाकी तीन इनसे भिन्न हैं। अष्टादश अगम का नाम कहीं नहीं मिलता। इसमें किरण, पारमेश्वर और रौरव का नाम है।
नेपाल में आठवीं शताब्दी का गुप्त लिपि में लिखा हुआ *नि:श्वास तंत्र संहिता* नामक ग्रंथ है। इसमें लौकिक धर्म, मूल सूत्र, उत्तर सूत्र, नय सूत्र, गुह्य सूत्र ये पाँच विभाग हैं। लौकिक सूत्र प्राय: उपेक्षित हो गया है। बाकी चारों के भीतर उत्तरसूत्र कहा जाता है। इस उत्तर सूत्र में 18 प्राचीन शिव सूत्रों का नामोल्लेख है। ये सब नाम वास्तव में उसी नाम से प्रसिद्ध शिवागम के ही नाम हैं, यथा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नि:ष्श्वास ज्ञान
स्वायंभुव मुखबिंब
मुकुट या माकुट प्रोद्गीत
वातुल ललित
वीरभद्र सिद्ध
विरस (वीरेश?) संतान
रौरव सर्वोद्गीत
चंद्रहास किरण पारमेश्वर
इसमें 10 शिवतंत्रों के नाम है यथा - कार्मिक, योगज, दिव्य (अथवा चिंत्य), कारण, अजित, दीप्त सूक्ष्म, साहस्र अंशुमान और सुप्रभेद।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ब्रह्मयामल (लिपिकाल 1052 ई0) 39 अध्याय में ये नाम पाए जाते हैं - विजय, नि:श्वास, स्वायंभुव, बाबुल, वीरभद्र, रौरव, मुकुट, वीरेश, चंद्रज्ञान, प्रोद्गीत ललित, सिद्ध संतानक, सर्वोद्गीत, किरण और परमेश्वर (द्रष्टव्य हरप्रसाद शास्त्री द्वारा संपादित नेपाल दरबार का कैटलाग खंड 2, पृ0 60) । कामिक आगम में भी 18 तंत्रो का नामोल्लेख है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हरप्रसाद शास्त्री ने अष्टादश आगम की प्रति नेपाल में देखी थी जिसका लिपिकाल 624 ई0 में था। बेंडल साहब का कथन है कि केंब्रिज यूनवर्सिटी लायब्रेरी में 'परमेश्वरफ़ आगम' नामक एक 895 ई0 की हाथ की लिखी पोथी है। डॉ0 प्रबोधचंद्र बागची कहते हैं कि पूर्ववर्णित 'नयोत्तर सूत्र' का रचनाकाल छठीं से सातवीं ई0 हो सकता है। 'ब्रह्मयामल' के अनुसार नि:श्वास आदि तंत्र शिव के मध्य स्रोत से उद्भूत हुए थे और ऊर्ध्व वक्ष से निकले हैं। ब्रह्मयामल के मतानुसार नयोत्तर संमोह अथवा शिरश्छेद वामस्रोत से उद्भूत हैं। जयद्रथयामल में भी है कि शिरच्छेद से नयोत्तर और महासंमोहन - ये तीन तंत्र शिव के बाम स्रोत से उद्भूत हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

द्वैत और द्वैताद्वैत शैव आगम अति प्राचीन है, इसमें संदेह नहीं। परंतु जिस सरूप में वे मिलते हैं और मध्य युग में भी जिस प्रकार उनका वर्णन मिलता है, उससे ज्ञात होता है कि उसका यह रूप अति प्राचीन नहीं है। काल भेद से विभिन्न ऐतिहासिक परिस्थितियों के कारण ऐसा परिवर्तन हो गया है। फिर भी ऐसा माना जा सकता है कि मध्य युग में प्रचलित पंचरात्र आगम का अति प्राचीन रूप जैसा महाभारत शांति पर्व में दिखाई देता है उसी प्रकार शैवागम के विषय मे भी संभावित है। महाभारत के मोक्ष पर्व के अनुसार स्वयं श्रीकृष्ण ने द्वैत और द्वैताद्वैत शैवागम का अध्ययन उपमन्यु से किया था।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

'कामिक आगम' में है कि सदाशिव के पंचमुखों में से पांचरात्र स्रोतों का संबंध है। इसीलिये कुल स्रोत 25 हैं। पाँच मुखों के पाँच स्रोतों के नाम हैं-
1. लौकिक, 2. वैदिक 3. आध्यात्मिक, 4. अतिमार्ग, 5. मंत्र।
पाँच मुख इस प्रकार हैं-
1 सद्योजात, 2 बामदेव, 3 अघोर 4 तत्पुरूष, 5 ईशान।
'सोम सिद्धांत' के अनुसार लौकिक तंत्र पाँच प्रकार के हैं और वैदिक भी पाँच प्रकार के हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन सब तंत्रों में परस्पर उत्कर्ष या अपकर्ष का विचार पाया जाता है। तदनुसार ऊर्ध्वादि पांच दिशाओं के भेद के कारण तंत्रों के विषय में तारतम्य होता है। इसका तात्पर्य यह है कि ऊध्र्व दिशा से निकले हुए तंत्र सर्वश्रेष्ठ हैं। उसके बाद पूर्व, फिर उत्तर, पश्चिम, फिर दक्षिण। इस क्रम के अनुसार सिद्धांतविद् पंडित लोग कहा करते हैं कि सिद्धांतज्ञान मुक्तिप्रद होने के कारण सर्वश्रेष्ठ है। उसके अनंतर क्रमानुसार सर्पविष नाशक गरूड़ज्ञान, सर्ववशीकरण प्रतिपादक कामज्ञान, भूतों का निवारक फ़ भूततंत्रफ़ और शत्रुदमन के लिये उपयोगी फ़ भैरव तंत्र फ़ का स्थान जानना चाहिए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस प्रसंग में और भी एक बात जानना आवश्यक है कि वैदिक दृष्टि से जैसे स्थूलत: ज्ञान के दो प्रकार दिखाई देते हैं- प्रथम 'बोध रूप' और द्वितीय 'शब्द रूप' । उसी प्रकार तंत्र साहित्य में भी ज्ञान के दो रूप पाए जाते हैं। यह कहना अनावश्यक है कि बोधात्मक ज्ञान शब्दात्मक ज्ञान से श्रेष्ठ है, इस बोध रूप ज्ञान के विभिन्न प्रकार हैं क्योंकि प्रतिपाद्य विषय के भेद के अनुसार ज्ञान का भेदाभेद होता है। जो ज्ञान शिव का प्रतिपादक है उससे पशु और माया का प्रतिपादक ज्ञान निकृष्ट है। इसी लिये शुद्ध मार्ग, अशुद्ध मार्ग, मिश्र मार्ग आदि भेदों से ज्ञान भेदों की कल्पना की गई है। शब्दात्मक ज्ञान को फ़ शास्त्र फ़ कहते हैं। इसमें भी परापर भेद हैं। सिद्धांतियों के मतानुसार वेदादिक ज्ञान से सिद्धांत ज्ञान विशुद्ध है, इसलिये श्रेष्ठ है परंतु सिद्धांत ज्ञान में भी परापर भेद हैं। इसी प्रकार दीक्षारूप ज्ञान के भी कई अवांतर भेद पाए जाते हैं- नैष्ठिक, भौतिक, निर्बीज, सबीज, लौकिक इत्यादि। इससे प्रतीत होता है कि मूल में ज्ञान एक होने पर भी प्रतिपाद्य विषय के कारण परापर भेद रूपों में प्रकट होता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्वायंभुव आगम' में कहा गया है-
तदे कम प्य नेकम्त्वं शिव वक्ताम्बु जोम्हवंल।
परापरेणा भेदेन गच्त्यर्थ प्रतिश्रयात् ।
'कामिक आगम' में भी हैं कि परापर भेद से ज्ञान केअधिकारी भेद होते हैं । इसमें प्रतिपाय विषय के अनुसार मतिज्ञान परज्ञान और पशुज्ञान अथवा अपर ज्ञान हैं । शिव प्रकाशन ज्ञान श्रेष्ठ हैं । पशुपाशादि अर्थ प्रकाशन अपर ज्ञान हैं। इसी प्रकार विविध कल्पनाएँ हैं परंतु शिव और रूद्र दोनों सिद्धांत ज्ञाप हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पाशुपत संप्रदाय के आचार्य अष्टादश रूद्रागमों का प्रामाणाश्य मानते थे, परंतु दश शिव ज्ञान का प्रामाणाय नहीं मानते थे । इसका कारणा यह है कि रूद्रागम में द्वैत दष्टि और अद्वत दष्टि का मिश्रण पाया जाता हैं। परंतु शिवागम में अद्वैत दृष्टि मानी जाती इसलिये आचार्य अभिनय गुप्त ने कहा है कि पाशुपत दर्शन सर्वथा हेय नहीं हैं। किसी किसी ग्रंथ में स्पष्ट रूप से दिखया गया है कि शिव के किन मुखों से किन आगमों का निर्गम हुआ हैं। उससे यह प्रतित होता हैं कि कामिक, योगज, चित्य, कारणा और अजित ये पाँच शिवागम शिव के सधोजात मुख से निर्गत हुए थे। दीत्प, सूक्ष्म, सहरूत्र, अंशुमत या अंशमान संप्रभेद ये पाँच शिवागम शिव के बामदेव नामक मुख से निर्गत हुए हैं। विजय, नि:श्वास, स्वाभुव, आग्नेय और वीर ये पाँच रूद्रागम शिव के अघोर मुख से निर्गत हुए थे। रौरव, मुकुट, विमल ज्ञान, चंद्रकांत और बिब, ये पाँच रूद्रागम शिव के ईशान मुख से निसृत हुए थे। प्रोद्गीत, ललित, सिद्ध, संतान, वातुल, किरणा, सर्वोच्च और परमेश्वर ये आठ रूद्रागम शिव के तत्पुरूष मुख से निर्गत हुए थे। इस प्रकार अष्टाविंशति आगम के 198 विभागों में आगमों की चर्चा दिखाई देती हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भैरवागम*श्रीकंठी संहिता में 64 भैरवागमों का निर्देश मिलता है। ये सब आगम अद्धैत सिद्धांत के प्रतिपादक हैं। इनके नाम इस प्रकार है:

1. भैरवाष्टक (स्वच्छंद भैरव, चंड भैरव, क्रोध भैरव, उन्मत्त भैरव, असितांग भैरव, महोछ्वास भैरव, कपालीश भैरव। अष्टम भैरव का नाम नहीं मिलता)।

2. यामलाष्टक (इसमें आठ यामलों का नाम है यथा - ब्रह्म यामल, विष्णु यामल, स्वच्छंद यामल, रुरुयामल, अथर्वन् यामल, रुद्र यामल और वेताल यामल। अष्टम यामल अज्ञात है)।

3. मत्ताष्टक (रक्त, लंपट, लक्ष्मी, चालिका, पिंगला, उत्फुल्लक, बिंबाद्यमत, ये सात मत हैं। अष्टम का पता नहीं)।

4. मंगलाष्टक (इसमें आठ मंगल नामक ग्रंथ निविष्ट हैं, यथ-पीचु भैरवी, तंत्र भैरवी, ब्राह्मी कला, विजया, चंद्रा, मंगला तथा सर्वमंगला)

5. शक्राष्टक (इसमें मंत्रचक्र, वर्णचक्र, शक्ति चक्र, कलाचक्र, बिंदुचक्र, नादचक्र, गुह्मचक्र और पूर्णचक्र ये आठ चक्र हैं।)

6. बहुरूपाष्टक (इसमें भी आठ ग्रंथ हैं: अंधक, रुरुभेद, अज, वर्णभेद, यम, विडंग, मातृरोदन, जालिम)

7. वाणीशष्टक (भैरवी, चित्रिका, हिंसा, कदंबिका, ह्रल्लेखा, चंद्रलेखा, विद्युल्लेखा, विद्वत्मत ये आठ हैं)

8. शिखाष्टक (भैरवी शिखा; विनाशिखा, विनामनि, संमोह, डामर, आथवक, कबंध, शिरच्छेद)
802 ई0 में चार तंत्रग्रंथ भारत से कंबोज गए थे। उनमें विनाशिखा, शिरच्छेद और संमोह ये तीन ग्रथ पूर्वेक्त सूची में विद्यमान हैं। विनाशिखा शुद्ध नयग्रंथ है। डॉ0 प्रबोधचंद्र बागची ने विनाशिक के नाम से इसे निर्दिष्ट किया है। यह विनाशिखा का ही अपभ्रंश प्रतीत होता है। चतुर्थ पुस्तक का नाम न्यायोत्तर है। (द्रष्टव्य: स्टडीज इन तंत्राज खंड, 1, पृ0 2, प्रबोधचंद्र बागची)। डॉ0 बागची समझते हैं कि नेपाल में 'नि:ष्वास तत्व-संहिता' की जो हस्तलिखित पुस्तक है और जिसका विवरण नेपाल दरबार कैटलाग के प्रथम खंड में पृ0 137 में दिया गया है वह अष्टादश रुद्रागम के अंतर्गत नि:श्वास तंत्र का ही नामांतर है। इसके चार भाग या सूत्र है। सब मिलाकर नयोत्तर तंत्र नाम से ये जाने जाते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कुलमार्गिका चतु:षष्टीतंत्र:*भगवान् शंकराचार्य ने आनंद लहरी स्तोत्र में लिखा है-
चतुष्टठ्या तंत्रै: सकल मनुसंघायमुवनं,
स्थित्वास्तत्त् सिद्धि प्रसवपरतंत्रं पशुपते:।
पुन:स्त व न्निर्वं धाद खिल पु रु षा थै क घ टना,
स्वतंत्रं ते तंत्रं क्षितितलमवाती तर दिदम्।। (श्लोक संख्या-31)।
इसमें कहा गया है कि पशुपति ने समग्र विश्व को तत्तत् सिद्धिप्रदर्शक *64 तंत्र* में किसी न किसी पुरुषार्थ को प्राप्त करनेवाली उपासना का विवरण है।
अंत में उन्होंने जगदंबा के अनुरोध से यावत् पुरुषार्थो को एक साथ प्राप्त करानेवाले एकमात्र महाशक्ति के शक्तिप्रतिपादक तंत्र को प्रकाट किया था। ऐसा कहा गया है कि सौभाग्यवर्धिनी टीका में इस श्लोक का भावार्थनिरूपण इस प्रकार किया गया है- देवी ने शंकर से कहा कि तुम ऐसे तंत्र की रचना करो जो एक होने पर भी सब प्रकार के पुरुषार्थो का सिद्धिदायक हो। देवी का अनुरोध सुनकर शंकर ने 'कादिमताख्या' स्वतंत्र तंत्र का प्रकाश किया। और तंत्र परस्पर सापेक्ष हैं परंतु यह तंत्र अन्यनिरपेक्ष होने के कारण स्वतंत्र तंत्र के रूप में प्रसिद्ध है। तांत्रिक समाज में इसी कारण इसी को 'अनादि तंत्र' माना जाता है। टीकाकार लक्ष्मीधर ने कहा है कि इस श्लोक की पहली पंक्ति में 'अनुसंधाय' पाठ मानकर विचार किया गया है। परंतु यह उचित नहीं प्रतीत होता। उनके मतानुसार इसका शुद्ध पाठ 'अति संधाय' है। इस पद का तात्पर्य है- 'वंचना' (धोखा देते हुए)। ऐसा माने पर इस श्लोक का तात्पर्य यह होगा कि महामाया ने शंबर प्रभृति 64 तंत्रों के द्वारा विश्वप्रपंच को धोखा दिया है। इनमें प्रत्येक में किसी न किसी सिद्धि का विवरण है। इसीलिये शंकर से देवी का विशेष अनुरोध यह था कि वे सब पुरुषार्थो के साधक एक तंत्र का निर्माण करें। यह मुख्य रूप से 'भगवती तंत्र' है। 'चतु:षष्ठीतंत्र' का नाम 'चतु:शती' में है। (आनंद आश्रम से प्रकाशित नित्याषोडशार्णव नामक ग्रंथ में इन नामों की सविस्तार व्याख्या दी गई है। इसके लिये भास्कर राय की 'सेतुबंध टीका' देखनी चाहिए) इन तंत्रों के वक्ता शंकर हैं और श्रोता पार्वती। ये सब जगत् का विनाश करनेवाले और वैदिक मार्ग से दूरस्थ तंत्र हैं। यह लक्ष्मीधर की व्याख्या का तात्पर्य है। 'अरुणामोदिनी' टीका लक्ष्मीधर की ही अनुगत है। इस मत में 65वें तंत्र के संबंध में कहा गया है कि वह भगवान् का 'मंत्ररहस्य है' जो शिवशक्ति दोनों वर्ण के संमिश्रण से उपहतमुख है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*64 तंत्रों के नाम**चतु:शती में 64 तंत्रों के नाम* और उनके ऊपर 'सौंदर्यलहरी टीका' में प्रदत्त लक्ष्मीधर की व्याख्या इस प्रकार है-

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्र0सं0 1-2 महामाया तंत्र और शंबर तंत्र: इसमें माया, प्रपंच, निर्माण का विवरण है। इसके प्रभाव से द्रष्टा की इंद्रियाँ तदनुरूप विषय को ग्रहण न कर अन्याथा ग्रहण करती हैं। जैसा वस्तु - जगत् में घट है यह द्रष्टा के निकट प्रतिभात होता है- फ़ पटफ़ रूप में। यह किसी न किसी अंश में वर्तमान युग में प्रचलित हिपनॉटिज्म ,प्रभृति मोहिनी विद्या के अनुरूप है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्र0 सं0 3. - योगिनी जाल शंबर : मायाप्रधान तंत्र को शंबर कहा जाता है। इसमें योगिनियों का जाल दिखाई देता है। इसकी साधना करनेवाले के लिये श्मशान प्रभृति स्थानों में उपदिष्ट नियामें का अनुसरण करना पड़ता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्र0 सं0 4---तत्वशंकर- यह फ़ महेंद्र जाल विद्याफ़ है। इसके द्वारा एक तत्व को दूसरे तत्व के रूप में भासमान किया जा सकता है; जैसे पृथ्वी तत्व में जल तत्व  या  जल तत्व में पृथ्वी तत्व का।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्र0 सं0=5-12 ===सिद्ध भैरव, बटुक भैरव, कंकाल भैरव, काल भैरव, कालाग्नि भैरव, योगिनी भैरव, महा भैरव तथा शक्ति भैरव (भैरवाष्टक)। इन ग्रंथों में निधि विद्या का वर्णन है और ऐहक फलदायक कापालिक मत का विवरण है। ये सब तंत्र अवैदिक हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्र0 सं0=13-20 बहुरूपाष्टक, ब्राह्मी, माहेश्वरी, कौमारी, वैष्णवी, वाराही, चामुडा, श्विदूती, (?)। ये सभी शक्ति से उद्भूत मातृका रूप हैं। इन आठ मातृकाओं के विषय में आठ तंत्र लिखे गए थे। लक्ष्मीधर के अनुसार ये सब अवैदिक हैं। इनमें आनुषंगिक रूप से श्री विद्या का प्रसंग रहने से यह वैदिक साधकों के लिये उपादेय नहीं है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

21-28----- यामलाष्टक: यामला शब्द का तात्पर्य है कायासिद्ध अंबा। आठ तंत्रों में यामलासिद्धि का वर्णन मिलता है। यह भी अवैदिक तंत्र है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

29---द्रज्ञान: इस तंत्र में 16 विद्याओं का प्रतिपादन किया गया है। फिर भी यह कापालिक मत होने के कारण हेय है। चंद्रज्ञान नाम से वैदिक-विद्या-ग्रंथ भी है परंतु वह चतु:षष्ठी तंत्र से बाहर है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

30-मालिनी विद्या: इसमें समुद्रयान का विवरण है। यह भी अवैदिक है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

31-महासंमोहन: जाग्रत मनुष्य को सुप्त यक अचेतन करने की विद्या। यह बाल जिह्यभेद आदि उपायों से सिद्ध होता है, अत: हेय है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

32-36-वामयुप्ट तंत्र : महादेव तंत्र, वातुल तंत्र, वातुलोतर तंत्र, कामिक तंत्र, ये सब मिश्र तंत्र हैं। इनमें किसी न किसी अंश में वैदिक बातें पाई जाती हैं परंतु अधिकांश में अवैदिक हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

37-39---हृद्भेद तंत्र: और गुह्यतंत्र: इसमें गुप्त रूप से प्रकृति तंत्र का भेद वर्णित हुआ है। इस विद्या के अनुष्ठान में नाना प्रकार से हिंसादि का प्रसंग है अत: यह अवैदिक है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

40 -कलावाद: इसमें चंद्रकलाओं के प्रतिपादक विषय हैं (वात्स्यायन कृत फ़ कामसूत्रफ़ आदि ग्रंथ इसी के अंतर्गत हैं।) काम, पुरूषार्थ होने पर भीकला ग्रहण और मोक्ष दस स्थान का ग्रहण और चंद्रकला सौरभ प्रभृति का उपयोग पुरूषार्थ रूप में काम्य नहीं है। इसे छोड़कर निषिद्ध आचारों का उपदेश इस ग्रंथ में है। इसका निषिद्धांश कापालिक न होने पर भी हेय है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

41-कलासार: इसमें करर्णे के उत्कर्षसाधन का उपाय वर्णित है। इस तंत्र में वामाचार का प्राधान्य है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

42-कुंडिका मत: इसमें गुटिकासिद्धि का वर्णन है। इसमें भी वामाचार का प्राधान्य है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

43-मतोतर मत: इसमें रससिद्धि (पारा आदि, आलकेमी, ॠथ्ड़ण्ड्ढथ्र्न्  ्) का विवेचन है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

44-विनयाख्यर्तत्र: तिनया एक विशेष योगिनी का नाम है। इस ग्रंथ में इस यागिनी को सिद्ध करने का उपाय बतलाया गया है। किसी किसी के मत से विनया योगिनी नहीं हैं; संभोगयक्षिणी का ही नाम विंनया है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

45-त्रोतल तंत्र:इसमें घुटिका (पान पत्र, अंजन) और पादुकासिद्धि का विवरण है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

46-त्रोतलोतर तंत्र: इसमें 64,000 यक्षिणियों के दर्शन का उपाय वर्णित है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

47-पंचामृत: पृथ्वी प्रभृति पंचभूतों का मरणभाव पिंड, अड़ में कैसे संभव हो सकता है, इसका विषय इसमें है। यह भी कापालिक ग्रंथ है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

48-52 रूपभेद, भूतडामर, कुलसार, कुलोड्डिश, कुलचूडामणि, इन पाँच तंत्रों में मंत्रादि प्रयोग से शत्रु को मारने का उपाय वर्णित है। यह भी अवैदिक ग्रंथ है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

53-57 सर्वज्ञानोतर, महाकाली मत, अअरूणोश, मदनीश, विकुंठेश्वर, ये पाँच तंत्र दिगंबर संप्रदाय के ग्रंथ हैं। यह संप्रदाय कापालिक संप्रदाय का भेद है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

58-64-- पूर्व, पश्चिम, उतर, दक्षिण, निरूतर, विमल, विमलोतर और देवीमत ये  छपणक संप्रदाय के ग्रंथ हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन  विवरण से पता चलता है कि ये 64 तंत्र ही जागतिक सिद्धि अथवा फललाभ के लिये हैं। पारमार्थिक कल्याण का किसी प्रकार संधान इनमें नहीं मिल सकता। लक्ष्मीधर के मतानुसार ये सभी अवैदिक हैं। इस प्रसंग में लक्ष्मीधर ने कहा है कि परमकल्यणिक परमेश्वर ने इस प्रकार के तंत्रों की अबतारणा की, यह एक प्रश्न है। इसका समाधान करने के लिये उन्होंने कहा है कि पशुपति ने ब्राह्मणा आदि चार वर्ण और ममूर्धाभिषिक्त प्रभृति अनुलोम, प्रतिलोम सब मनुष्यों के लिये तंत्रशास्त्र की रचना की थी। इसमें भी सबका अधिकार सब तंत्रों में नहीं है। ब्राह्मण आदि तीन वर्णों का अधिकार दिया गया है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अधिकारभेद से ही वयवस्थाभेद है। पहले जो चंद्रकला विद्या की बात कही गई है वह 'चंद्रकला विज्ञान' से भिन्न है। 'चंद्रकला विद्या' के अंतर्गत चंद्रकला, जयोत्सनावती, कुलार्णव, कुलश्री, भुवनेश्वरी, बार्हस्पत्य दुर्वासामत, और (?) इन सब तंत्रों का समावेश हुआ है जिनमें तीन वर्णों का अधिकार है, परंतु त्रिवर्ण विषय में अनुष्ठान का विधान दक्षिण मार्ग से ही है। शूद्रों का भी अधिकार है परंतु उनके अनुष्ठानका विधान वाम मार्ग में है। इस विद्या में मुल मार्ग, समय मार्ग का समन्वय देख पड़ता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शुभागम पँचक*- ये पाँच आगम समय मार्ग के अंतर्गत हैं। इनमें नाम हैं - वसिष्ठ संहिता, सनक संहिता, सनंदन संहिता, शुकसंहिता सनतकुमार संहिता। ये सब वैदिक मार्गाश्वयी है। वसिष्ठादि पाँच मुनि इस मार्ग के प्रदर्शक हैं। इसका प्रवर्तन 'समयाचार' के आधार पर हुआ था। लक्ष्मीधर का कथन है कि शंकराचार्य स्वयं समयाचार का अनुरण करते थे। शुभागम पंचक शुद्ध समय मार्ग का प्रतिपादन करते हैं। दसमें षोडश नित्याओं का प्रतिपादन मूल विद्या के अंतर्गत स्वीकार करते हुए किया गया है। इसलिये इसे 'अंग विद्या' के रूप में ग्रहण किया जाता है। परंतु चतु:षष्ठी विद्या के अंतर्भुक्त चंद्रज्ञान विद्या में षोडश लित्याओं का प्राधान्य माना गया है। इसलिये इसे 'कौलमार्ग' कहा जाता है। पहले जो स्वतंत्र तंत्र की बात कही गई है - जिसका उल्लेख 'सौंदर्यलहरी' में मिलता है- उसके विषय में भास्कर राय के 'सेतुबंध' में कहा गया है कि वह 'वामकेशतंत्र' हो सकता है। नित्याषेडशार्णव इस तंत्र के ही अंतर्भुक्त है। सौंदर्यलहरी के टीकाकार गौरीकॉत ने कहा है कि 64 तंत्र के अतिरिक्त एक मित्र है वह 'ज्ञानार्णाव' हो सकता है परंतु दूसरे संप्रदाय के मतानुसार सवतंत्र विशेषण से प्रतीत होता है कि वह 'तंत्रराज' नामक विशिष्ट तंत्र का द्योतक है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नवचतु:षष्ठी तंत्र*तोडलतंत्र में 64 तंत्रों के नाम दिए गए हैं। इस नामसूची को आधुलिक मानना समीचीन है। सर्वानंद ने अपने 'सर्वोल्लास तंत्र' में 'तोडल तंत्र' के ये नाम दिए हैं। इस सूची की आलोचना से जान पड़ता है कि यह चतु:शती की सूची से विलक्षण है ही, 'श्रीकंठी' सूची से भी विलक्षण है। सर्वोल्लासोद्धृत ताडलतंत्र में जो सूची मिलती है वह इस प्रकार है- काली, मुंडमाला, तारा, तनर्वाण, शिवसार, वीर निदश्र्न, लतार्चन, ताउल, नील, राधा, विद्यासार, भैरव, भैरवी, सिद्धेश्वर, मातृभेद, समया, गुप्तसाधक, माया, महामाया, अक्षया, कुमारी, कुलार्णव, कालिकाकुलसर्वस्व, कालिकाकला, वाराही, योगिनी, योगिनीहृदय, सनतकूमार, त्रिपुरासार, योगिनीनिजय, मालिनी, कुक्कुट, श्रीगणेश, भूत, उड्डीश, कामधेनु, उतर, वीरभद्र, वामकेश्वर, कुलचूडाभणि, भावचूड़ामणि, ज्ञानार्णव, वरदा, तंत्रचिंतामणि, विरूणीविलास, हंसतुत्र, चिदंबरतंत्र, श्वेतवारिध, नित्या, उतरा, नारायणी, ज्ञानदीप, गौतमीय, तनरूतर, गर्जन, कुब्जिका, तत्रमुंक्तावली, बृहदश्रीक्रम, स्वतंत्रयोनि, मायाख्या।
दाशरथी तंत्र के द्वितीय अध्याय में 64 तंत्रों का नामोल्लेख पाया जाता है। यह सूची पहली से कुछ भिन्न है। इंडिया अॅफिस लाइब्रेरी, लंदन में दाशरथी तंत्र की हस्तलिखित पुस्तक (मैनुस्क्रिप्ट) है जिसका लिपिकाल 1676 शकाब्द अर्थात् 1754 ई0 है। हरिवंश में लिखा है कि श्रीकृष्ण ने 64 अद्वैततंत्रों का दुर्वासा के निकट अध्ययन किया था। (दे0 अभिनव गुप्त : के0सी0 पांडेय द्वारा प्रकाशित, पृ0 55)। ऐसी प्रसिद्धि है कि दुर्वासा ही कलियुग में अद्वैत तंत्र नामक ग्रंथ तंत्रसाहित्य के विषय में काफी सूचनाएँ देता है। इसके 41 वें अध्याय में कहा गया है कि यामल आठ प्रकार के हैं- इन आठों का मूल ब्रह्म यामल है। और यामलों में रूद्र यामल, यम यामल, स्कंद यामल, वायु यामल, और इंद्र यामल क नाम मिलता है (जयद्रथ यामल के 30 वें अध्याय में; दे0- विद्यापिठ की तंत्रसूची)
इनके नाम निश्वास तंत्र में नहीं हैं, ब्रह्मयामल में हैं। यामलाष्टक के अनुसार मंगलाष्टक, चक्राष्टक, शिखाष्टक प्रभृति तंत्रों का नाम जयद्रथयामल मे दिखाई पड़ता है। उसमें सद्भाव मंगला, का नाम भी है। मंगलाष्टक में भैरव, चंद्रगर्भ, सुमंगला, सर्वमंगला, विजया, उग्रमंगला, और सद्भाव मंगला के नाम हैं। चक्राष्टक में षट्चक्र का वर्णन, वर्णनाड़ी, गुह्यक, कालचक्र, सौरचक्र, प्रभृति के नाम हैं। शिखाष्टक में शौंज्यि, महाशुषमा, भैरवी, शाब्री, प्रपंचकी, मातृभेदी, रूद्रकाली प्रभृति का नाम आता है।
'जयद्रथ यामल' के 36 वें अध्याय में विद्यापीठ के तंत्रों के नाम दिए गए हैं- सर्ववीर, (समायोग) सिद्धयोगीश्वरी मत, पंचामृत, विषाद, योगिनी जाल शंबर, विद्याभेद, शिरच्छेद, महासंमोहन, महारौद्र, रूद्रयामल, विष्णुयामल, रूद्रभेद, हरियामल, स्कंद गौतमी, इत्यादि।
जयद्रथ यामल की एक पुस्तक नैपाल दरबार के ग्रंथगार में रखी हुई है। उक्त ग्रंथागार में 'पिंगलामत' की 1175 ई0 की लिखी हुई एक पुस्तक है। इसे ब्रह्मयामल का परिशिष्ट मानते हैं। इसमें जयद्रथ यामल के विषय में लिखा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*माध्यमिक तंत्र-साहित्य==========*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

देवताओं के उपासनासंबंध से तंत्र का भेदनिरूपण संक्षेप में कुछ इस प्रकार होगा-

----------


## Chandrshekhar

1. *काली* (भैरव; महाकाल) के नाना प्रकार के भेद हैं, जैसे, दक्षिणाकाली, भद्रकाली। काली दक्षिणान्वय की देवता हैं। श्मशान काली उत्तरान्वय की देवता हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त कामकला काली, धन-काली, सिद्धकाली, चंडीकाली प्रभृति काली के भेद भी हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2. *महाकाली* के कई नाम प्रसिद्ध हैं। नारद , पांचरात्र , आदि ग्रंथों से पता चलता है कि विश्वामित्र ने काली के अनुग्रह से ही ब्रह्मण्य-लाभ किया था। काली के विषय में 'शक्तिसंगम तंत्र' के अनुसार काली और त्रिपुरा विद्या का साद्दश्य दिखाई देता है-
काली त्रिपुरा
एकाक्षरी बाला
सिद्धकाली पंचदशी
दक्षिणाकाली षोडशी
कामकला काली पराप्रसाद
हंसकाली चरणदीक्षा
गुह्मकाली षट्संभव परमेंश्वरी
दस महाविद्यायों में 'संमोहन तंत्र' के अनुसार ये भेद हैं -
वाममार्गी दक्षिणमार्गी
छित्रा बाला, कमला
सुमुखी भुवनेश्वरी, लक्ष्मी, तारा, बगला, सुंदरी, तथा राजमातंगी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काली के विषय में कुछ प्रसिद्ध तंत्र ग्रंथों के नाम इस प्रकार हैं-

----------


## Chandrshekhar

1. महाकाल संहिता, (50 सहस्रश्लोकात्मक अथवा अधिक)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2. परातंत्र (यह काली विष्यक प्राचीन तंत्र ग्रंथ है। इसमें चार पटल हैं, एक ही महाशक्ति पÏट्सहानारूढा षडान्वया देवी हैं। इस ग्रंथ के अनुसार पूर्वान्वय की अधिष्ठातृ देवी पूर्णोश्वरी, दक्षिणान्वय की विश्वेश्वरी, पूर्वान्य की कुब्जिका, उत्तरान्वय की काली, ऊद्र्धान्वय की श्रीविद्या।)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पुनः स्वागत है,आज से दिन ठीक हो गये,,,,सूर्य के उतरायन होते ही सब ठीक

----------


## lovelyajay

GreatGreatGreatGreatGreatGreatGreatGreatGreatGreat  Great

----------


## sandeep246426

kul mila ker 108

----------


## sultania

सूत्र आगे भी जारी रहेगा सच्ची जानकारी की खोज जारी है---

----------


## lallal5710

अति उतम जानकारी दी हे मित्र, धन्यवाद

----------


## Balrajg1970

उतम जानकारी दी हे मित्र, धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कुंभनगर। त्रीम्। त्रीम्। त्रीम्। मेज पर रखी आधी खोपड़ी (कपाल) से भाप  निकल रहा है और नीचे से ऊपर तक काली वेशभूषा में महाराज उसी कपाल से चुस्की  ले रहे हैं। ऐसा लगता है कि किसी तीसरी दुनिया में पहुंच गए हैं। बहुत कुछ  श्मशान और तेलिया मशान की तरह। आंखें आश्चर्य से फटी रह जाती हैं।  ध्यानमग्न लंदन की डैबोरा राबर्ट्स भी इस रहस्य को समझने आई हैं। लाल तिलक  लगाए गोरी-चिट्टी डैबोरा पर काला लबादा खूब फब रहा है। आसपास काला चोंगा  पहने कुछ चेहरे नजर आ रहे हैं। वहीं विराजमान हैं कई भुजाओं वाली मां  कामाख्या देवी। अब तनिक संदेह नहीं कि यह तंत्र साधना का संसार है, जिसके  नाम से तांत्रिक, कपाल क्त्रिया और अन्य बहुत कुछ आंखों के सामने घूमने  लगता है।
   मेला क्षेत्र के सेक्टर नौ में तंत्र मर्मज्ञ कापालिक महाकाल भैरवानंद  सरस्वती के मां कामाख्या आश्रम में यह सब कुछ देखने को मिलता है। मूल रूप  से पंजाब निवासी भैरवानंद का दिल्ली के रोहिणी में आश्रम है। पिछले करीब 50  साल से वह तंत्र साधना में लगे हैं। इस ओर रुझान हुआ, तब वह सिर्फ 30 के  थे। यहां चौथी बार आए हैं। जिस कपाल क्त्रिया के नाम से ही सामान्यत:  रोंगटे खड़े हो जाते हैं, उसी कपाल में वह चाय पीते हैं, खाना खाते हैं।  बीच-बीच में अंग्रेजी में बोलने लगते हैं। पिछले वर्ष इंडियन यूरोपियन  यूनियन ने उन्हें नीदरलैंड में ग्लोबल पीस एंड फ्रेंडशिप अवार्ड से  सम्मानित किया है। बताते हैं कि ईश्*र्र्वर की आराधना तीन तरह से होती है।  वैदिक रीति-वैष्णव पद्धति, तांत्रिक और वैदिक-तांत्रिक मिश्रित पद्धति। वह  स्पष्ट भी करते हैं कि तंत्र न तो कोई जादू टोना है न ही चमत्कार है। यह  परमात्मा की आराधना का मार्ग है, जिससे महानिर्वाण की प्राप्ति होती है। 
   लेकिन श्मशान में ही इसकी साधना क्यों होती है? कापालिक महाकाल का  मानना है कि कि दुनिया में इससे पवित्र कोई स्थान ही नहीं है। वहां न छल है  न कपट। पूर्ण शांति होती है, जहां पहुंचकर मनुष्य को कुछ देर के लिए ही  सही, यह अहसास होता है कि यही सत्य है, यही अंत है। तंत्र की साधना रात में  होती है। शंखिनी-डाकिनी-पिशाचिनी, तेलिया मशान आदि तंत्र से जुड़ी बातों  को वह बहुत हद तक किवदंती और भ्रांति मानते हैं। काला जूता, काला मोजा,  काला वस्त्र और यहां तक की काला बिस्तर भी। इस रहस्य से भैरवानंद पर्दा  उठाते हैं, काला रंग वैराग का द्योतक है। यह अंधकार से प्रकाश की ओर ले  जाता है। इससे भी बड़ी बात कि काले पर कोई दूसरा रंग नहीं चढ़ता। हद से  ज्यादा इसका बेहद का अर्थ है। वह बताते हैं कि जिस तरह ब्रंा के मुख से चार  वेद निकले, उसी तरह तंत्र की उत्पत्ति भोले भंडारी के श्रीमुख से हुई।  तंत्र साधना में क्या खान-पान को लेकर कोई आग्रह है? मांस, मदिरा आदि पंच  मकार की भी तंत्र में चर्चा होती है, इसके जवाब में वह कहते हैं, ऐसा कुछ  नहीं है। मैं पान, बीड़ी, तंबाकू कुछ नहीं लेता। यह क्त्रिया विश्*र्र्व  कल्याण के लिए है। अनुरागी को कम से संस्कृत पढ़ना आना चाहिए और ईश्*र्र्वर  में आस्था जरूरी है।
   इस रहस्य के आकर्षण में विदेशी भी हैं। वे इस पर रिसर्च कर रहे हैं और  साधना भी। अमेरिका, आस्ट्रेलिया, फ्रांस, जर्मनी से लोग उनके पास आते रहते  हैं। यहीं लंदन की रहने वाली चार्टर्ड एकाउंटेंट डैबोरा राबर्ट्स उर्फ  अमृतेश्*र्र्वरी सरस्वती से मुलाकात होती है। पिछले डेढ़ साल से वह तंत्र  की शिक्षा ले रही हैं। अमेरिका की किसी वेबसाइट से जानकारी मिली। उत्कंठा  जागी और कापालिक महाकाल की शिष्या बन गई। कहती हैं, नौकरी कर रही हूं,  लेकिन मुझे आंतरिक शांति की तलाश थी। अब लग रहा है कि मेरी खोज पूरी हुई।  आगे के लिए क्या सोचा है, इस सवाल पर हाथ ऊपर कर देती हैं, मां जानें।

http://www.jagran.com/spiritual/religion-10602.html

----------


## sultania

*रियल महिला तांत्रिक* *डॉ. साधना सिंह जी*   *
*
 *महाविद्या बगलामुखी* *की प्रचंड , सिद्धहस्त साधक हैं.* 

*
*

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

*गुरुदेव स्वामी सुदर्शननाथ जी 
*
*महाविद्या  त्रिपुर सुंदरी के सिद्धहस्त साधक हैं.
**महाकाल से लेकर महासुदर्शन साधना तक सब कुछ अपने आप में समेटे हुए 

*

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

*भैरव साधना से शरभेश्वर साधना तक.......
*

----------


## sultania

> *रियल महिला तांत्रिक* *डॉ. साधना सिंह जी*   *
> *
>  *महाविद्या बगलामुखी* *की प्रचंड , सिद्धहस्त साधक हैं.* 
> 
> *
> *

----------


## sultania

*मान भुवनेश्वरी साधना --*

----------


## sultania

॥ ह्रीं ॥ 

भुवनेश्वरी महाविद्या समस्त सृष्टि की माता हैंहमारे जीवन के लिये आवश्यक अमृत तत्व वे हैं.इस मन्त्र का नित्य जाप आपको उर्जावान बनायेगा.जिनका पाचन संबंधी शिकायत है उनको लाभ मिलेगा.

----------


## sultania

॥ ह्रीं ॥ 

भुवनेश्वरी महाविद्या समस्त सृष्टि की माता हैंहमारे जीवन के लिये आवश्यक अमृत तत्व वे हैं.जो निरंतर बीमार रहते हों, उर्जा का अभाव महसूस करते हों वे इस साधना को करें.इस मन्त्र का नित्य जाप आपको उर्जावान बनायेगा.नवरात्रि में सफ़ेद वस्त्र/आसन के साथ जाप करें.११००० जाप करें.रुद्राक्ष से ११०० हवन करें.ब्रहम मुहुर्त यानि सुबह ४ से ६ के बीच करें.

----------


## sultania

उत्तर दिशा में आपका मुख रहेगा ।  
  सफ़ेद रंग के वस्त्र तथा आसन का उपयोग करें ।

----------


## sultania

॥ ऊं अघोरेश्वराय महाकालाय नमः ॥



१,२५,००० मंत्र का जाप .दिगंबर/नग्न  अवस्था में जाप करेंअघोरी साधक श्मशान की चिताभस्म का पूरे शारीर पर लेप करके जाप करते हैं. लेकिन गृहस्थ साधकों के लिए  चिताभस्म निषिद्ध है. वे इसका उपयोग नहीं  करें. यह गम्भीर  नुकसान कर सकता है.गृहस्थ साधक अपने शरीर पर गोबर के कंडे  की राख से त्रिपुंड बनाएं . यदि सम्भव हो तो पूरे शरीर पर लगाएं.*जाप के बाद स्नान करने के बाद* सामान्य कार्य कर सकते हैं.जाप  से प्रबल ऊर्जा उठेगी, किसी पर क्रोधित होकर या स्त्री सम्बन्ध से यह  उर्जा विसर्जित हो जायेगी . इसलिए पूरे साधना काल में क्रोध और काम से बचकर  रहें.शिव कृपा होगी.रुद्राक्ष पहने तथा रुद्राक्ष की माला से जाप करें.

----------


## sultania

तारा महा विधा साधना --
ये साधना तांत्रिको दुवारा माँ सरस्वती की तांत्रिक साधना है--बुद्धि प्राप्ति हेतु

----------


## sultania



----------


## arihant_noida

इस उत्तम प्रयास के लिए आभार

----------


## Jogia21

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र*

----------


## sultania

धन्यवाद दोस्तो

----------


## ingole

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र सुल्तानिया जी, काफी मेहनत की है आपने इस सूत्र में, आपको सलाम ....*

----------


## lalitji

मित्र हार्दिक अभिनन्दन, इसी तरह से ज्ञान वर्धन करते रहो

----------


## neeraj2207

Achchhi jankari hai dost dhanyabad

----------


## lallal5710

realy good.......

----------


## sultania

*तांत्रिकों का स्*थान*बीकानेर में तंत्र से जुडे भी कई फिरके हैं। इनमें जैन एवं नाथ संप्रदाय तांत्रिक अपना विशेष प्रभाव रखते हैं। मुस्लिम तंत्र की उपस्थिति की बात की जाए तो यहां पर दो जिन्*नात हैं। एक मोहल्*ला चूनगरान में तो दूसरा गोगागेट के पास कहीं। गोगागेट के पास ही नाथ संप्रदाय को दो एक अखाड़े हैं। गंगाशहर और भीनासर में जैन समुदाय का बाहुल्*य है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि जैन मुनियों को तंत्र का अच्*छा ज्ञान होता है लेकिन यहां के स्*थानीय वाशिंदों ने कभी प्रत्*यक्ष रूप से उन्*हें तांत्रिक क्रियाएं करते हुए नहीं देखा है।

----------


## sultania

आधी रात के बाद का समय। घोर अंधकार का समय। जिस समय हम सभी गहरी नींद के आगोश में खोए रहते हैं, उस समय घोरी-अघोरी-तांत्रिक श्*मशान में जाकर तंत्र-क्रियाएँ करते हैं। घोर साधनाएँ करते हैं। अघोरियों का नाम सुनते ही अमूमन लोगों के मन में डर बैठ जाता है। अघोरी की कल्पना की जाए तो शमशान में तंत्र क्रिया करने वाले किसी ऐसे साधू की तस्वीर जहन में उभरती है जिसकी वेशभूषा डरावनी होती है। 
अघोर विद्या वास्तव में डरावनी नहीं है। उसका स्वरूप डरावना होता है। अघोर का अर्थ है अ+घोर यानी जो घोर नहीं हो, डरावना नहीं हो, जो सरल हो, जिसमें कोई भेदभाव नहीं हो। और सरल बनना बड़ा ही कठिन है। सरल बनने के लिए ही अघोरी को कठिन साधना करनी पड़ती है। आप तभी सरल बन सकते हैं जब आप अपने से घृणा को निकाल दें। इसलिए अघोर बनने की पहली शर्त यह है कि इसे अपने मन से घृणा को निकला देना होगा। अघोर क्रिया व्यक्त को सहज बनाती है। मूलत: अघोरी उसे कहते हैं जिसके भीतर से अच्छे-बुरे, सुगंध-दुर्गंध, प्रेम-नफरत, ईष्र्या-मोह जैसे सारे भाव मिट जाए। जो किसी में फ़र्क़ न करे। जो शमशान जैसी डरावनी और घृणित जगह पर भी उसी सहजता से रह ले जैसे लोग घरों में रहते हैं। अघोरी लाशों से सहवास करता है और मानव के मांस का सेवन भी करता है। ऐसा करने के पीछे यही तर्क है कि व्यक्ति के मन से घृणा निकल जाए। जिनसे समाज घृणा करता है अघोरी उन्हें अपनाता है। लोग श्मशान, लाश, मुर्दे के मांस व कफ़न से घृणा करते हैं लेकिन अघोर इन्हें अपनाता है।
अघोर विद्या भी व्यक्ति को ऐसी शक्ति देती है जो उसे हर चीज़ के प्रति समान भाव रखने की शक्ति देती है। अघोरी तंत्र को बुरा समझने वाले शायद यह नहीं जानते हैं कि इस विद्या में लोक कल्याण की भावना है। अघोर विद्या व्यक्ति को ऐसा बनाती है जिसमें वह अपने-पराए का भाव भूलकर हर व्यक्ति को समान रूप से चाहता है, उसके भले के लिए अपनी विद्या का प्रयोग करता है। 
अघोर विद्या या अघोरी डरने के पात्र नहीं होते हैं, उन्हें समझने की दृष्टि चाहिए। अघोर विद्या के जानकारों का मानना है कि जो असली अघोरी होते हैं वे कभी आम दुनिया में सक्रिय भूमिका नहीं रखते, वे केवल अपनी साधना में ही व्यस्त रहते हैं। हां, कई बार ऐसा होता है कि अघोरियों के वेश में कोई ढोंगी, आपको ठग सकता है। अघोरियों की पहचान ही यही है कि वे किसी से कुछ मांगते नहीं है।
साधना की एक रहस्यमयी शाखा है अघोरपंथ। उनका अपना विधान है, अपनी अलग विधि है, अपना अलग अंदाज है जीवन को जीने का। अघोरपंथी साधक अघोरी कहलाते हैं। खाने-पीने में किसी तरह का कोई परहेज नहीं, रोटी मिले रोटी खा लें, खीर मिले खीर खा लें, बकरा मिले तो बकरा, और मानव शव यहां तक कि सड़ते पशु का शव भी बिना किसी वितृष्णा के खा लें। अघोरी लोग गाय का मांस छोड़ कर बाकी सभी चीजों का भक्षण करते हैं। मानव मल से लेकर मुर्दे का मांस तक। अघोरपंथ में शायद श्मशान साधना का विशेष महत्व है, इसीलिए अघोरी शमशान वास करना ही पंसद करते हैं। श्मशान में साधना करना शीघ्र ही फलदायक होता है। श्मशान में साधारण मानव जाता ही नहीं, इसीलिए साधना में विध्न पड़ने का कोई प्रश्न नहीं।
अघोरियों के बारे में मान्यता है। कि बड़े ही जिद्दी होते हैं, अगर किसी से कुछ मागेंगे, तो लेकर ही जायेगे। क्रोधित हो जायेंगे तो अपना तांडव दिखाये बिना जायेंगे नहीं। एक अघोरी बाबा की आंखे लाल सुर्ख होती हैं मानों आंखों में प्रचंड क्रोध समाया हुआ हो। आंखों में जितना क्रोध दिखाई देता हैं बातों में उतनी शीतलता होती हैं जैसे आग और पानी का दुर्लभ मेल हो। गंजे सिर और कफ़न के काले वस्त्रों में लिपटे अघोरी बाबा के गले में धातु की बनी नरमुंड की माला लटकी होती हैं। 
अघोरी श्*मशान घाट में तीन तरह से साधना करते हैं - श्*मशान साधना, शिव साधना, शव साधना। शव साधना के चरम पर मुर्दा बोल उठता है और आपकी इच्छाएँ पूरी करता है। इस साधना में आम लोगों का प्रवेश वर्जित रहता है। ऐसी साधनाएँ अक्सर तारापीठ के श्*मशान, कामाख्या पीठ के श्*मशान, त्र्यम्*बकेश्वर और उज्जैन के चक्रतीर्थ के श्*मशान में होती है। 
शिव साधना में शव के ऊपर पैर रखकर खड़े रहकर साधना की जाती है। बाकी तरीके शव साधना की ही तरह होते हैं। इस साधना का मूल शिव की छाती पर पार्वती द्वारा रखा हुआ पाँव है। ऐसी साधनाओं में मुर्दे को प्रसाद के रूप में मांस और मदिरा चढ़ाया जाता है। 
शव और शिव साधना के अतिरिक्त तीसरी साधना होती है श्*मशान साधना, जिसमें आम परिवारजनों को भी शामिल किया जा सकता है। इस साधना में मुर्दे की जगह शवपीठ की पूजा की जाती है। उस पर गंगा जल चढ़ाया जाता है। यहाँ प्रसाद के रूप में भी मांस-मंदिरा की जगह मावा चढ़ाया जाता है।

----------


## sultania

एक ओर रियल तांत्रिक अशाराम इनकी आश्रम की सेविकाओ ने ये रहस्य उजागर किया है की आशाराम दूसरों को प्रभावित करने हेतु वशीकरण हेतु अपनी आंखो मैं चमगादड़ का काजल लगाते हैं--

----------


## sultania

> एक ओर रियल तांत्रिक अशाराम इनकी आश्रम की सेविकाओ ने ये रहस्य उजागर किया है की आशाराम दूसरों को प्रभावित करने हेतु वशीकरण हेतु अपनी आंखो मैं चमगादड़ का काजल लगाते हैं--


*इंदौर.* ज्यादा दिन नहीं हुए जब कुछ टीवी चैनलों ने खुलासा किया था कि आसाराम बापू वशीकरण के लिए चमगादड़ के काजल का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। इसी के दम पर वे सेवक-सेविकाओं के अलावा भक्तों को वश में करते थे। इसके बाद इंदौर में पांच हजार से भी ज्यादा चमगादड़ों और उल्लुओं की जान पर बन आई है। चुनाव को देखते हुए बड़े पैमाने पर नेताओं और प्रभावशाली लोगों ने चमगादड़ के काजल का ऑर्डर दिया है। इस काजल को दीपावली की रात सिद्ध किया जाता है।
भास्कर के स्टिंग ऑपरेशन में सांवेर रोड औद्योगिक क्षेत्र में एक ही स्थान पर बंद लगभग तीन हजार से भी अधिक चमगादड़ों को ढूंढ़ निकाला। एक तांत्रिक पंडित ने इन चमगादड़ों को 15 दिनों से पकड़कर रखा है। अब इन्हें जलाकर काजल बनाया जाएगा। वन्य प्राणी संरक्षण अधिनियम- 1972 की धारा 51 के तहत चमगादड़ को मारना दंडनीय अपराध है। हालांकि अभी तक इस बात का कोई सबूत सामने नहीं आया, जिससे साबित होता हो कि आसाराम चमगादड़ का काजल बनाते थे। दूसरी ओर वैज्ञानिक इन तर्कों को खारिज करते हुए कहते हैं कि यह महज अंधविश्वास है।
तांत्रिक क्रियाओं के लिए बढ़े स्तर पर लोग सक्रिय हैं। इसके लिए अलग-अलग गु्रपों में तांत्रिक के लिए चमगादड़ और उल्लुओं को पकड़ा जा रहा है। पंडितों के अनुसार पकड़े गए चमगादड़ और उल्लू पर तांत्रिक क्रियाएं दीपावली पर होती हैं।

----------


## sultania

तांत्रिक सोमेश कुमार से भास्कर ने जानना चाहा कि चमगादड़ों को पकड़े जाने का आखिर रहस्य क्या है तो उन्होंने बताया कि प्रदेश में विधानसभा चुनाव करीब हैं। ऐसे में आकर्षक छवि पाने और जनता को अपने प्रति आकर्षित करने के लिए इस बार प्रदेश के नेता अपनी आंखों में चमगादड़ का काजल लगाने की तैयारी में है। नेताओं और अन्य कई लोगों के ऑर्डर पर तांत्रिकों के सहयोगियों ने सैकड़ों चमगादड़ पकड़े हैं। मुहूर्त वाले दिन इन्हें जलाकर कॉर्बन से काजल बनाया जाएगा और सिद्ध किया जाएगा। ऐसा काजल लगाकर सभाओं में या जनता के बीच में पहुंचने पर छवि आकर्षक बनने और लोगों के वशीभूत होने की मान्यता के चलते यह सब हो रहा है। पड़ताल में यह भी सामने आया कि इंद्रजाल नामक पुस्तक में वशीकरण के लिए चमगादड़ व उल्लू का काजल लगाने का उल्लेख है।
*(भास्कर टीम को खबर मिली कि दीपावली पर तंत्र-मंत्र और टोने-टोटके के लिए चमगादड़ और उल्लू पकड़े जा रहे हैं। जब सांवेर रोड इलाके में टीम पहुंची तो कुछ लोग चमगादड़ पकड़ते मिले। पीछा करते हुए एक गोदाम तक पहुंचने यहां सैकड़ों चमगादड़ मिले जो एक तांत्रिक के कहने पर पकड़े गए थे।आसाराम भी वशीकरण के लिए चमगादड़ों का काजल लगाया करते थे। ऐसे हाल ही में उनकी गिर$फ्तारी के बाद मीडिया में समाचार आया था।)*

----------


## sultania

*काजल का उपाय इंद्रजाल में... : तंत्र-मंत्र में महत्वपूर्ण इंद्रजाल नामक किताब में उल्लू और चमगादड़ के काजल वाला उपाय है। उल्लेख है कि इन पक्षियों को मारकर बना सिद्ध काजल जो आंखों में लगाए, उसके प्रति लोग आकर्षित होते हैं।*

----------


## devilking78626

मित्र अद्भुत खोज की है अपने .... अच्छी चीजे जानने को मिली है ...

----------


## pkj21

सूत्र को आगे बढाइये।

----------


## sultania

तांत्रिको की परम पूज्य अप्सराएँ भी होती है, अप्सराये बहुत ही शक्तिशाली होती है ,जो इनको तंत्र से खुश कर दे ,उन्हे लगभग पृथ्वी का सबसे ताकतवर तांत्रिक बनाती हैं ये अप्सराये । इनके नाम कुछ यूं हैं-रम्भा, मेनका, तिलोत्तमा, उर्वशी, मालिनी, छाया, अम्बिका, अनावद्या, अरुणा, असिता, मिश्रस्थला, मृगुक्षि,उरुशिला आदि । 
पुष्पदेहा, सौरभेदी, वर्गा

----------


## sultania



----------


## ramsingh111

sach me adhbhut sultaniya bhai

----------


## sultania

_एक तांत्रिक उपाय कुशाग्र बुद्धि ओर स्मरण-शक्ति के लिये-
__
 आप पांच  चौराहों की मिट्टी लीजिये, एक एक चुटकी,  ध्यान रहे, आपके निवास स्थान से  ये चौराहे पूर्व में न पड़ें! और चौराहे चलते हों, ऐसा न हो कि इक्का-दुक्का  लोग ही आवागमन करते हों, अब ये मिट्टी किसी काले कपड़े में बाँध लीजिये!  अपने सर से लेकर पाँव तक इक्कीस बार ये कपड़ा घुमाइए, वारिये, उतारिये, सर  से लेकर पाँव तक, चाहें तो किसी की मदद भी ले सकते हैं! अब अपने तक़िये के  नीचे ये कपड़ा, सात रात रखिये! और आठवें दिन, उसको बहते पानी में प्रवाहित  कर आइये! पीछे मुड़के न देखिये! बुद्धि कुशाग्र होगी, स्मरण-शक्ति बढ़  जायेगी, पूरे दिवस का शिक्षण मात्र आप एक घंटे में ही कर लेंगे!  विद्यार्थियों के लिए अचूक प्रभाव करता है! कीजिये और लाभ उठाइये!_

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

ऊपर चित्र मैं एक टोनही को दर्शाया गया है, इनके पास कई तरह की तांत्रिक शक्ति होती है, ये अधिकतर बुरे कर्म मैं ही लिप्त रहती है। 

छत्तीसगड मैं इन टोनही को महिला डायन कहा जाता है। 
यहाँ ये प्रचलित है की जिन महिलाओ के बच्चे नहीं होते वे अज्ञात तांत्रिक क्रिया कर टोनही बन जाती है । 
इनके ऊपर एक फिल्म भी बन चुकी है dark secrets of tonhi

----------


## sultania

टोनही बुराई की देवी की प्रतीक मानी जाती है, ऐसा माना जाता है की ये साधारण मनुष्यो को निम्न तरीके से हानी पहुंचा सकती है
ये इंसान को अपंग पागल ओर मोत तक पहुंचा सकती है । फसलों को बर्बाद कर सकती है, घर की चिजे गायब कर सकती है । 
ये अपनी श्क्तिया शमसान मैं दीपावली ओर आमास्या के दिन जागृत करती है। 
इनकी साधना बेहद घिनोनी ओर विकृत होती है --जेसे --मल से दीपक बनाना, लार से दीपक जलाना ,नग्न होके खुले बाल नाचना ,ये आत्माओ से बात करती है।

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

भले ही किसी ने बहुत करीब से किसी 'अघोरी'  को नहीं देखा हो। लेकिन भारत में रहने वाले लोगों ने कभी न कभी इन अघोरियों  के बारे में सुना जरूर होता है। तंत्र-मंत्र करने वाले और श्मशान पर अपना  जीवन बिताने वाले इस समूह के लोगों से आमतौर पर सारे लोग डरते ही हैं।
  
  	अपने खौफ को दूर करते हुए इन अघोरियों के  जीवन को पास से देखने के लिए इटली के फोटोग्राफर क्रिस्टियानो ओस्टिनेली ने  इनके साथ लंबा वक्त बिताया और इनके रहन-सहन को नजदीक से देखा।
 	फोटोग्राफर ने पाया कि अघोरी ज्यादातर  वक्त श्*मशान में बिताते हैं और अपनी रस्मों में इंसानी मांस भी खा लेते  हैं। इसके अलावा खोपड़ी में  खून पीना और जानवरों का सिर खा लेना भी इनके लिए आम बात है।

  
  	भारत में वक्त बिताते समय क्रिस्टियानो ने  पाया कि ज्यातर भारतीयों में इन अघोरियों को लेकर बहुत खौफ है। कुछ लोगों  ने तो क्रिस्टियानो से यह भी कहा कि ये अघोरी पानी पर चल सकते हैं और किसी  का भी अच्छा या बुरा कर सकते हैं।
 	ऐसा दावा किया जाता है कि भारत में खास  तौर पर वाराणसी के अघोरी बहुत ताकतवर होते हैं और उनमें भविष्य को देख सकने  की क्षमता होती है।

  
  	वाराणसी में रहने वाले ये अघोरी अपनी पूजा और तंत्र-मंत्र के लिए शराब और गांजे इत्यादि का सेवन भी करते हैं। उनका मानना है कि यह उनकी ताकत बढ़ाते हैं।
  
  	वाराणसी में गंगा के किनारे शवों का अंतिम  संस्कार किया जाता है। कुछ शवों का अंतिम संस्कार ठीक तरह से नहीं हो पाता  है। इन शवों का इस्तेमाल ये अघोरी अपने तंत्र-मंत्र के लिए करते हैं।

----------


## sultania

इन दिनों वाराणसी में अघोरियों की संख्या  बेहद कम हो गई है, लेकिन ऐसा माना जाता है कि 19वीं शताब्दी में इनकी  संख्या सैकड़ों में थी।

----------


## Krishna

वाह बहुत खूब .............. उत्तम ... 

मैं भी जल्दी बहुत कुछ लाने वाला हों इस सन्दर्भ में ......

----------


## sultania

> वाह बहुत खूब .............. उत्तम ... 
> 
> मैं भी जल्दी बहुत कुछ लाने वाला हों इस सन्दर्भ में ......


धन्यवाद भाई ,आपकी पोस्ट का इंतजार रहता है ।

----------


## Krishna

> धन्यवाद भाई ,आपकी पोस्ट का इंतजार रहता है ।


और हमको आपकी पोस्ट का ...........

----------


## crushh

तंत्र मंत्र यन्त्र।

----------


## prince

कामाख्या देवी के मंदिर में तांत्रिक सिर्फ शक्ति प्राप्त करने जाते हैं वो किसी को जानवर पक्षी इत्यादि बनाकर अपने पास नहीं रखते। आपको अगर ऐसे स्थान के बारे में जानना है या आप ये जानना कहते हैं की जादू तंत्र टोटके आदि की उत्पत्ति कहाँ हुई तो फेसबुक पर हमसे संपर्क करें ।

----------

